# Moving to the UK (Lakenheath) from the US (with my horse?)



## SibeliusMB (11 January 2021)

Greetings everyone!  My name is Lindsey, I am a member of the US Air Force and just received notice I will be stationed at RAF Lakenheath this coming summer.  I am absolutely thrilled as I've wanted to live in the UK for many years and I am extremely thankful for the opportunity.  I've visited before, but not for long enough to see the country.  I have so many questions and I hope the fine members of this forum will help educate me about the horse culture in the West Suffolk/Cambridgeshire areas.  I apologize if this post is a bit scattered, my head is still spinning from getting word of the move!

Background:  I have been involved with horses for 30 years, and have many years professional experience managing yards, training, competing, teaching, etc primarily in the show hunter/show jumper realm here in the States.  I also hunted and ran hunt livery yards for a few years in Virginia. I left my professional riding career behind and joined the military some 10+ years back.   I have a wonderful six year old Thoroughbred gelding here in Kentucky who is an absolute superstar.  I bought him when he was three and has always been an extremely quiet, easy going boy.  He never raced (polo bred...grew too tall!) and has been lovely to develop in the dressage and the jumping, and is just a great all around type (hacks out, lovely to live with, etc).  He is just now coming into his own and really showing me consistency, and has been a joy to ride and while not a warmblood, is extremely fancy in his own right.  Not at all the ugly stereotype that usually goes along with TBs.  He is also a genuine sweetheart who tries very hard to make me happy.

The Dilemma:  (which is probably not that much of a dilemma...) The problem is whether I should bring my horse with me to the UK for the next couple of years, loan him out here in the states, or sell.  The common sense answer here is probably "sell," and then buy something in the UK.  I may get to that conclusion on my own over the next few weeks/months, but it's just hard to part with my young guy when he's going like such a superstar at the moment.  That said...is importing a US bred horse only to export again in 2-3 years as ridiculous as it seems?  Are Thoroughbreds generally respected in the UK as sport horses, or no?  I don't know that I would be interested in competing that much when over there, lots of unknowns at the moment.  Loaning him out here or selling him is certainly an option as there is a rapidly growing market for quality sport TBs here in the US.  If I were to do that, I would be in the market in the UK for a young-ish (5-9 years) warmblood or ISH with the ability for 1.20m that's also a soft ride on the flat.

Livery Yards:  Any recommendations for/opinions on livery yards in the area near RAF Lakenheath?  I've found Barrow Hall Stables and Sedgeway Equestrian Centre, both look like they might be a good fit though in two totally different directions.  I have corresponded with Sedgeway already and they seem like lovely people (through email, anyway).  I would love something with an indoor or covered arena - not imperative, but that would be ideal.  Also would love good access to hacking, lots of turnout (year round), and full livery as I do not believe my work schedule would allow for part or DIY livery.  As far as living arrangements, those details will have to be worked out closer to my arrival, but I would prefer living closer to the yard than the base.  

Sales: anyone you would recommend I contact in the future if I decide to buy a horse in the UK?  

I think I'll leave it there lest I begin to ramble more.  Thank you all so much for your time and consideration, I appreciate any insight or advice you can offer.  I hope you all are safe and healthy over there!  Here's a photo overload of my kid because he's so stinkin' cute.


----------



## SibeliusMB (11 January 2021)

(disregard, double post)


----------



## Equi (11 January 2021)

It all sounds very exciting  

As for importing him, it can be done obviously, and the bonus would be you already have a horse you are used to/know and trust..the downside would be the cost for it to be done (i suppose about £3-5000). You could easily buy a few tbs in the UK for the money you would spend on getting your horse here but you are then going to the start and learning to love what you have knowing you can't keep them forever unless you plan to bring a new one back to USA. There are plenty of horses in the UK that would do the job you seem to want but im going to assume here that your horse would sell in the USA for a hell of a lot more than it would sell for here in the UK so selling on home turf may be financially a better decision, leaving you with plenty to buy a horse here. There is also the option here of loaning/leasing a horse who can go back to the owner when you have to rotate to another place again.


----------



## Abi90 (11 January 2021)

Most RAF personnel I know that have been posted overseas have loaned out their horses whilst they have even abroad. Shipping horses out and back for the sake of a few years is normally deemed too expensive. If I were to be posted to Cyprus, for example, I would loan my horse

There’s a Saddle Club in Akrotiri.

If I were you I would loan/sell yours then look to loan/buy here for a few years.


----------



## Lipglosspukka (11 January 2021)

Sell him. 

The cost of getting him here and then getting him back would be insane.


----------



## SibeliusMB (11 January 2021)

Equi said:



			It all sounds very exciting 

As for importing him, it can be done obviously, and the bonus would be you already have a horse you are used to/know and trust..the downside would be the cost for it to be done (i suppose about £3-5000). You could easily buy a few tbs in the UK for the money you would spend on getting your horse here but you are then going to the start and learning to love what you have knowing you can't keep them forever unless you plan to bring a new one back to USA. There are plenty of horses in the UK that would do the job you seem to want but im going to assume here that your horse would sell in the USA for a hell of a lot more than it would sell for here in the UK so selling on home turf may be financially a better decision, leaving you with plenty to buy a horse here. There is also the option here of loaning/leasing a horse who can go back to the owner when you have to rotate to another place again.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply Equi.  Yes, the options are:

1.  Bring him with (financially doable but scary) and then bring him home with me again in 2-3 years when I return to the US.  I'm basically committing to owning him for life given the size of that investment.  I did buy him though with that idea in mind so keeping him for life is 100% fine by me.
2.  Loan him out here in KY, with the expectation of taking him back when I return.  He can be managed by my friend/trainer where I board (livery) him with now.  The problem is I am not sure I can afford two horses once I return to the states as I will have a new truck payment as well (selling my current truck)
3.  Sell in the US before I leave.  I would not be selling him in the UK as I gather the TB market here in the States is stronger.

If I went the loan or sell route, I would buy something in the UK with the goal of importing it to the US when I return.  That's why I'd like something under the age of 10 so I can continue with that horse's career after bringing it back to the US.  Prices for warmbloods (and ISHs for that matter...anything remotely European) are astronomical in the States and this would be an opportunity to get a lot higher quality horse in the UK than I would could ever afford stateside.  It does come at the cost of giving up a really sweet all around horse in my current gelding though.

...and this is why I'm driving myself crazy and I don't even leave for another 5-6 months.


----------



## Honey08 (11 January 2021)

I think I’d loan him if he can be supervised by your trainer and you can have a back up  plan regarding his care if the loan doesn’t work out.    Then buy something over here.


----------



## Equi (11 January 2021)

If your trainer/friend is happy and willing to loan them and you would be able to afford two horses when you return home then buying a horse here would deffo be the best of both worlds. There are some absolutely amazing bred horses in the UK&Eire you would very likely get along with. With your experience i doubt you would have an issue bringing on a green 4/5yo. The price right now for that type is easily 4-8k but i have no doubt you could double that in the USA Lol

Alternatively buy yourself an irish cob for £50 and sell it for $20k when you get back home. In fact, do that anyway lol (jk)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 January 2021)

LOL Equi! I was also going to half jokingly suggest that the OP should buy a cob here, compete in the British Dressage TGCA classes (when life returns to some normality) and/or other disciplines and then take it back to the USA. Then they could sell for a good profit if they don't want to keep the cob.  

https://www.tgca.co.uk/nettex-bd-dressage


----------



## SibeliusMB (11 January 2021)

Equi said:



			If your trainer/friend is happy and willing to loan them and you would be able to afford two horses when you return home then buying a horse here would deffo be the best of both worlds. There are some absolutely amazing bred horses in the UK&Eire you would very likely get along with. With your experience i doubt you would have an issue bringing on a green 4/5yo. The price right now for that type is easily 4-8k but i have no doubt you could double that in the USA Lol

Alternatively buy yourself an irish cob for £50 and sell it for $20k when you get back home. In fact, do that anyway lol (jk)
		
Click to expand...

The cob thing made me LOL because it's SO TRUE!!!   People pay absurd money for them here when they can import them for literally less than half that cost.


----------



## Shysmum (11 January 2021)

Just putting this out there..?when we moved to Australia I sold a cherished horse, and never got over it. If I could go back, I would have taken him with me. 🙁


----------



## neddy man (11 January 2021)

Add up the figures,  money in the bank from selling your horse + the cost of transportation to UK the cost of transportation back to the USA,  ditto 2 lots of travel costs if you decide to loan, convert to English £, look on various UK websites to see what you would get for your money. Would your horse be worth much when you have taken 2x travel costs of his value and he will be 9/ 10 yr old and back in the USA. For a bit of a guide have a look on www.horsequest.co.uk   == www.horsemart.co.uk  == 
www.horsescout.com and click home at the top of page to go to H&H sales site  at the moment prices are a little high due to covid. Welcome to the forum.[/URL]


----------



## Pippity (11 January 2021)

If you can afford to run two horses, I'd loan him out in USA, and buy something while you're over here.


----------



## doodle (11 January 2021)

I’m soft. If I had the money I would bring over with me and then take home again.
I would say yes they are respected as sport horses. A fair few of the top eventers are ex racers.


----------



## SibeliusMB (11 January 2021)

Kamikaze said:



			I’m soft. If I had the money I would bring over with me and then take home again.
I would say yes they are respected as sport horses. A fair few of the top eventers are ex racers.
		
Click to expand...

I am the biggest softie!!  And that's why I'm struggling with this question where it's probably a very easy "Sell!" to others (on this board and friends I've talked to).  I've been through a lot the last couple of years, lost my most beloved partner in Nov 2017 to colic, I got my current guy (Sig) as a baby not long afterward, and he has helped bring me back and kept me going through some other personal stuff.  I bought Sig with the intention of developing him and keeping him, and in the last six months or so he's really started to mature physically/mentally and start to seriously impress us with what he can do.  He's really surprising me in the nicest ways which makes it hard to let him go.  Loaning him is a best of both worlds scenario absolutely, but I think realistically I can't afford two horses when I come back as I'll have a truck payment (selling my current one).  So it might come down to selling Sig anyway, just two years later.

Financially bringing him over/back IS possible.  The pro side of me knows that $$ is better spent buying a high quality prospect in Europe, so I can live my dream of doing the 1.20-1.30 jumpers.

While I bought Sig with the intention of keeping, I've also never had the opportunity and access to the quality horses you all have in the UK and the continent, because those horses are at least twice (if not 3-5x) as expensive as soon as they step foot on North America.  I've never even allowed myself to consider it.  So over the years I've had to make something out of TBs, or train everyone else's WBs and very nice ISHs here in the US.

If anyone needs some "light" (read: one or two will make you cry) reading, here are some blogs I wrote for the Chronicle of the Horse.  Gives a little more backstory.


----------



## Caol Ila (11 January 2021)

I may have responded to your post on the COTH forum. My online equestrian habits remain bilingual.

If you're someone who can be businesslike and pragmatic about horses (not me), it would not be stupid to sell or loan your gelding (but if you sold him, you could get $$$$$$$$$$$$$), and then buy an ISH or cob here. Two years from now, ship that back to the States, and sell it for $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.

When I moved out here in 2006, my mare was 13, a straightforward ride with some dressage talent, and she could have sold for a lot. The smart thing would have been to sell her for something silly, then use that to buy a fancy young horse in the UK. To be fair, I didn't know what the horse market was like here (cheaper!), and it probably wouldn't have mattered if I did. I guess the main difference is that I had no definite plans of going back (and I sure as hell didn't when I put the damned horse on a plane).


----------



## Northern Hare (11 January 2021)

Hi Sibelius! Welcome to H&H - and of course to the UK for your future posting!

@BunnyDog on here is based in the US and exported two really lovely show jumping horses from the UK to the US, so the other way to your possible move.

Bunnydog took us all along for her horse search, which was really fascinating, but the amazing thing was the massive difference in horse values - it was jaw dropping to see how many $k’s even a nice riding club type horse would fetch in the US - about 3 times the UK price!

So, what I’m coming around to saying would be to suggest that you perhaps find a good new home for your lovely horse and sell him before you leave for your new posting. Then when you arrive here, look to buy a nice TB x horse that may have a future back in the US in hunter classes or eventing. Then when you’ve finished your posting over here, you can export your horse (and maybe a couple of other young horses!) back to the US so you can sell on  one or two when you get home! 😊


----------



## SibeliusMB (11 January 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			I may have responded to your post on the COTH forum. My online equestrian habits remain bilingual.

If you're someone who can be businesslike and pragmatic about horses (not me), it would not be stupid to sell or loan your gelding (but if you sold him, you could get $$$$$$$$$$$$$), and then buy an ISH or cob here. Two years from now, ship that back to the States, and sell it for $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.

When I moved out here in 2006, my mare was 13, a straightforward ride with some dressage talent, and she could have sold for a lot. The smart thing would have been to sell her for something silly, then use that to buy a fancy young horse in the UK. To be fair, I didn't know what the horse market was like here (cheaper!), and it probably wouldn't have mattered if I did. I guess the main difference is that I had no definite plans of going back (and I sure as hell didn't when I put the damned horse on a plane).
		
Click to expand...

You did reply to me on COTH!  And you are so incredibly helpful!     The more I think on it the more I'm questioning bringing him over, and someone suggested I register here to ask about about yards, and who I could work with if I decided to buy in the UK.


----------



## Equi (11 January 2021)

What is your gut saying to do?


----------



## Caol Ila (11 January 2021)

Nae worries!

People who have actually bought horses in the UK (everyone else on this forum, LOL) will confirm or deny, but I don't think buying via an agent is as much of a thing here as it is in the US. Folk just cruise the horse classified websites and contact sellers/breeders themselves.


----------



## doodle (11 January 2021)

I have no idea about the transporting process but I’m guessing it might be quite stressful and long. So would current horse cope with that twice in 3 years? Like I say I have no idea it is maybe easier than I think!


----------



## Orangehorse (11 January 2021)

How long are you going to be stationed here?  I think that is the first question.  The second is "are things going to be normal again? i.e. no Covid. 

Horses fly backwards and forwards to the States, but it is pricey, they need quarantine both ends, veterinary tests, and I was told, insurance cover in case a test is failed and they have to go back from whence they came, all still in quarantine.  

My gut reaction would be to loan out your horse to someone you can trust with the view of having it back when you return.  Then come to the UK, see what the situation is and then decide what you want to buy, something to take back to the States, or something you could sell in the UK.  If you don't have a horse when you arrive it would give you a breathing space to see what's available regarding livery yards, competition venues, instructors, the local horsey scene, riding clubs,e tc.

Does the RAF have a riding club, sometimes there would be one locally.  You know that there are inter-services riding competitions?


----------



## Orangehorse (11 January 2021)

Northern Hare said:



			Hi Sibelius! Welcome to H&H - and of course to the UK for your future posting!

@BunnyDog on here is based in the US and exported two really lovely show jumping horses from the UK to the US, so the other way to your possible move.

Bunnydog took us all along for her horse search, which was really fascinating, but the amazing thing was the massive difference in horse values - it was jaw dropping to see how many $k’s even a nice riding club type horse would fetch in the US - about 3 times the UK price!

So, what I’m coming around to saying would be to suggest that you perhaps find a good new home for your lovely horse and sell him before you leave for your new posting. Then when you arrive here, look to buy a nice TB x horse that may have a future back in the US in hunter classes or eventing. Then when you’ve finished your posting over here, you can export your horse (and maybe a couple of other young horses!) back to the US so you can sell on  one or two when you get home! 😊
		
Click to expand...


Yes, it was an interesting journey!  Looking at the videos - is that one lame? can that one jump? They want HOW much?????


----------



## Caol Ila (11 January 2021)

You don't need to quarantine geldings going into the States (as far as I remember), only mares and stallions.

The quarantine for animals coming into the UK is technically 30 days, _before _they get on the plane, but there are ways and means. PM for more info.


----------



## ycbm (11 January 2021)

Unless your employers will pay, it will set you back about 20,000$ to import and then export him. (That's twice what it cost one way for someone who exported a horse of mine to Boulder) 

Does that focus things a bit  ?

I'm sure we would all love to follow your story,  please keep us in the picture.


----------



## ycbm (11 January 2021)

He's very nice,   do you brand TBs over there?


----------



## Caol Ila (11 January 2021)

That's about right for both ways. It cost me $4000 to fly my horse from JFK Airport to Schipholl. It cost me about $1000 on top of that to ship her overland from CO to NY, and then another £800 for overland travel from Amsterdam to Durham. I think the OP might be on the East Coast, so we could probably cut circa $1000 off that estimate.


----------



## SibeliusMB (11 January 2021)

@ycbm yes I was tracking the ~$20K for import/export, that's what I refer to as significant investment in earlier posts.  I've received current quotes from companies as I wanted to make sure I was considering the most up to date numbers as I weigh the options.  Thank you for the compliment!  We don't normally brand TBs in the US, no.  He was bred by one of the big racing Thoroughbred farms in the Lexington KY area, but for their new polo program (they brand their polo ponies).  He had a growth spurt in his 2 yr old year and he got too tall to actually play polo so jumping it was. 

Thank you all again for the warm welcome and insights!


----------



## doodle (11 January 2021)

Just a general question but in quarantine who looks after the horses? Do you have to hand them over for 30 days and not see them?


----------



## chaps89 (11 January 2021)

It's a head or heart situation isn't it?

Head is sell, make some money, have a better budget to buy something over here which you either take back to the states or sell prior to leaving.

Heart is he was supposed to be a keeper, you're enjoying him, he's going well and even if it is a huge amount of money moving him about you can afford it.

If you can't run 2 on your return to the states, I'm not sure I'd loan him out for the duration of your stay but would look to sell on before you come over, you may as well capitalise on the situation, and horses being horses there's nothing to say he would still be sound and well on your return.

I'm a softy and a 1 horse owner. Horse buying is a PITA, horse owning is an expensive hobby and you want to enjoy it if you have a busy job. So for me I'd stay with the safe option and keep the one I already have, given as I like them and if I truly could afford the shipping costs.


----------



## Caol Ila (11 January 2021)

Kamikaze said:



			Just a general question but in quarantine who looks after the horses? Do you have to hand them over for 30 days and not see them?
		
Click to expand...

If you were moving a horse from the US to the UK, it's possible to set up a quarantine facility at your own barn if you have a suitable isolation stable. I looked into doing this. It wasn't unfeasible.

For the other way, I think there are USDA quarantine facilities where you hand it over and see it on the other side, but it only applies to mares and stallions.


----------



## SibeliusMB (12 January 2021)

Kamikaze said:



			Just a general question but in quarantine who looks after the horses? Do you have to hand them over for 30 days and not see them?
		
Click to expand...

Regarding the pre-export quarantine in the US:  it depends. Many farms/yards are able to be approved through veterinarians to do quarantine onsite, if the horse can be appropriately isolated or far enough away from the main traffic on the property.  All the blood tests etc are run during this quarantine time.  Hypothetically speaking, if I were to bring my guy with me, I would look into this option.  The farm he's at now has a couple paddocks and smaller barns where he can still get turned out daily or live outside, stay in his normal training routine, etc with little or no disruption to his current situation.  I would probably move to the UK first and he would follow a month or two behind after I settled on a yard, so keeping him at home with my friend for her to train on him while I'm gone would be perfect.

There are also specialized quarantine facilities where the horse is taken care of by staff; not sure if owners are allowed to visit or not.  There are some here in Lexington as there is of course the big TB breeding business which does ship worldwide. There is a 3-day quarantine for geldings coming into the US as well, but this is only to clear the blood work and whatever tests they need to run before they are released to continue to their destination.


----------



## SibeliusMB (12 January 2021)

chaps89 said:



			It's a head or heart situation isn't it?

Head is sell, make some money, have a better budget to buy something over here which you either take back to the states or sell prior to leaving.

Heart is he was supposed to be a keeper, you're enjoying him, he's going well and even if it is a huge amount of money moving him about you can afford it.

If you can't run 2 on your return to the states, I'm not sure I'd loan him out for the duration of your stay but would look to sell on before you come over, you may as well capitalise on the situation, and horses being horses there's nothing to say he would still be sound and well on your return.

I'm a softy and a 1 horse owner. Horse buying is a PITA, horse owning is an expensive hobby and you want to enjoy it if you have a busy job. So for me I'd stay with the safe option and keep the one I already have, given as I like them and if I truly could afford the shipping costs.
		
Click to expand...

Very much so!

chaps you bring up an excellent point and are spot on.  Right now, trying to look forward two years, I estimate I would not be able to afford board/livery on two horses, and a payment on a new truck to haul a horse trailer with (large trailer = large truck = large payment!).  Was just running numbers when I got home this afternoon.  One horse and a truck payment is perfectly fine, but two horses is probably very unlikely (unless I win the lottery...in which case I will keep All The Things and buy you all some nice presents for being so lovely and welcoming! ).  In which case, like you said, loaning him for two years is risky as his value may or may not increase, and we always risk the possibility of injury.  If I were to sell him, the time is sooner rather than later.  So, looks like that narrows things down to the two options:  take him with at great expense (but make my heart happy), or sell and buy something nice while I'm in the UK and import that horse when I return, which makes my head and my inner (wannabe) 1.20+ jumper rider happy.

But it's so hard being a softy!  When you find a good one it's hard to let them go.


----------



## DabDab (12 January 2021)

Hello, welcome to the forum, hope you like the UK 😃

It's a tricky decision, if it were me I would absolutely take my horse with me, because I'm saft like that. From a purely financial perspective the cost of transport back from UK to US is irrelevant because even if you don't bring Sig over you will buy something else to transport back, so that's money you will spend whatever you do. That leaves transport from US to UK on one side of the equation and buying a suitable horse here on the other side. Would purchase of a suitable horse here be more expensive than transport of your horse across? Yes, probably about double. Therefore doing that only really makes financial sense if you also sell Sig before you go. 

I've just had a quick look (I'm very out of the loop with showjumpers), and it looks like the sort of horse you would want is for sale for about £12,000 over here at the moment. 

The competition scene is very easy to access in the UK. I don't know the Cambridgeshire area but I should think that for British Showjumping Association shows you will have at least 3 venues within an hour's drive. If you want livery yard recommendations then it might be worth starting a thread specifically to ask that. There are some members on here in that rough location but they might not see this thread. 

Good luck, exciting times!


----------



## phizz4 (12 January 2021)

I've heard a figure of 5000 pounds to ship two horses to the UK from the USA.


----------



## Pippity (12 January 2021)

Another option would be to loan out your current horse, buy something in the UK, ship it back to the US, and sell it in the US? You get something to ride while you're here, and hopefully make a bit of a profit when you sell it. (And if you know from the start that you're going to sell it, there's a chance you won't get too attached.)

Of course, this doesn't help to appease your inner 1.20+ jumper!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (12 January 2021)

phizz4 said:



			I've heard a figure of 5000 pounds to ship two horses to the UK from the USA.
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me where and who you heard that from. I will start shipping immediately. 😅 maybe for just the flight? But even then, I am not sure.

In my recent experience it is still ~£7000 per horse when you factor in almost everything. Could be a bit more depending on a few things. 

My thing is, you can't go off of what someone said it cost them a few years ago, or whenever, you've got to get actual quotes from the shippers. Sure you can ballpark within a few thousand or hundred, and if you're comfortable with that, then fine.

Me? I couldn't stomach $20k to send back and forth when I would be there for 2 years. Our next move will likely be to the US, and I have one horse that I own at the moment that I bought in Spain that I may bring with me. I can sort of handle the one way. Plus the shipping price combined with his original purchase price is far less than what it would cost me to buy a horse of equivalent breed and training in the US. So there's that.

I see people do it a lot, without even blinking. To me, $20k is a lot! But it depends on the individual. I have things I am saving for to avoid loans/large loans. People have different financial goals and incomes. So hard to compare.

It just comes down to the individual. No definitive right or wrong here necessarily.

I would seriously weigh finances, my mental state, what makes me happy, and what is realistic as well as what other possibilities I would be happy with (a loan for example).

That being said I am incredibly jealous as I don't see myself getting to the UK anytime soon 😕


----------



## Michen (12 January 2021)

If you've got the money to do it, follow your heart I say. I am potentially looking at a stint in Oz and it's too short a time to consider bringing one of mine over with me, plus it wouldn't be fair IMO to ask a horse to adjust to such a signficant climate change twice in his life when coming back.

But in your situation with time frames and climate I absolutely would be taking mine with me too as long as it was financially viable.


----------



## Annagain (12 January 2021)

I think I'd loan Sig, buy one here and take that one back to the US when the time came. You could then sell one of them to fund your truck purchase. Yes there's a risk in loaning Sig, but if he stays at his barn and has a decent loaner, the risk is minimised and there's a risk in everything  - the one you buy here could go wrong the day before you go home. At least this way you could make an informed choice as to which horse will suit your needs best in the USA when you get back there. I imagine the travelling you have to do to find competitions of the right level combined with working full time in the military would be prohibitive so you may not want / be able to make the most of a 1.20/1.30 horse back in the states?


----------



## Trouper (12 January 2021)

Welcome to the Forum and I hope the UK turns out to be all that you are hoping it will.  You really do have a head and heart dilemma, don't you!!!

On a slightly different take from others, I would be thinking about the reality of buying over here.  It sometimes takes quite a time to find "the one" and I think we all know how long it takes to get to know a new horse and really gel with it.  You would be doing all this on top of a new posting to another country so, to my mind, a lot of your posting time here would have passed before you really got going with a new boy.   (I speak as ex-military and veteran of many moves!!!)

If you can bite on the financial bullet of bringing your boy over, then at least you would be up and running with a horse you know and the two of you can explore the UK horse scene together and fully enjoy your posting.   At this stage I would not be factoring in too heavily what to do at the end of the posting as so many things can change in a couple of years and more options might be available to you then.

Good luck with whatever you decide - and, yes, do keep us up to date with whatever you decide.


----------



## hobo (12 January 2021)

I am with trouper on this it could take upwards of 6mnts and min of £10,000 probably £15000 to find the type of horse that you have requested. The only positive you would get to see a lot of the UK on your quest to find a horse! Finding the right one and getting it to past the vet is a full time job.


----------



## Squeak (12 January 2021)

Would it be possible to sell Sig once you're over here?  You could loan him out initially and then see how you're getting on over here.  That way all your options are still open and you can decide as you go along.


----------



## McFluff (12 January 2021)

I'm another softie.  Horse would come with me or I wouldn't go.  It took me a few months to find mine and a good year to really get to the point you sound like with your boy now.  I wouldn't want to give that up and start again.  Although I am less experienced with getting a new horse going than you are, so that will also affect what works/doesn't work for you.

But I can see the financial arguments for selling before you come, then buying here and taking that one on your next move.


----------



## phizz4 (12 January 2021)

Well, for that sort of money I would loan or sell in the USA, not buy in the UK but spend the money on quality training and horse riding holidays here and in Europe. Go on riding trips in France, Spain, Italy, dressage or jumping lessons, and still have change!


----------



## vhf (12 January 2021)

Welcome!
I'll wade in with everyone else and say... loan/sell in the US depending on how much you think you will still like your horse when someone else has 'personailised' him for 2+ years - I wouldn't want to return to one that I'd started in my mould but had then gone on to someone else to finish shaping, however brilliant they were. I'd be miffed if I spent a fortune bringing him over for him to promptly do what horses do best, and go lame for the next 10 months...

I agree it could take some time to find a proper 1.20 gem over here, though not impossible and you could potentially be lucky and stumble straight onto one. You might equally be lucky and come across someone looking for a decent rider for theirs through University/pregnancy etc. You never know.

You'd stand a better chance of buying quickly if you set out to find Mr Right Now as it were, a nice horse you could have fun with whatever its talents turned out to to be. A safe and pleasant 'ordinary' horse will sell well and easily in this country when you move back even if it's not one you fancy shipping to the US. In the past I have 'done' one a year as a project, had massive fun, and not been badly out of pocket, but that's not buying stunning talented well bred warmbloods to go up the levels on... (My horse of a lifetime was from a racing yard, and an unbroken 7yo TB I 'did' was one of the most talented I've ever produced, so TBs are good in my book!)


----------



## BunnyDog (12 January 2021)

Northern Hare said:



			Hi Sibelius! Welcome to H&H - and of course to the UK for your future posting!

@BunnyDog on here is based in the US and exported two really lovely show jumping horses from the UK to the US, so the other way to your possible move.

Bunnydog took us all along for her horse search, which was really fascinating, but the amazing thing was the massive difference in horse values - it was jaw dropping to see how many $k’s even a nice riding club type horse would fetch in the US - about 3 times the UK price!

So, what I’m coming around to saying would be to suggest that you perhaps find a good new home for your lovely horse and sell him before you leave for your new posting. Then when you arrive here, look to buy a nice TB x horse that may have a future back in the US in hunter classes or eventing. Then when you’ve finished your posting over here, you can export your horse (and maybe a couple of other young horses!) back to the US so you can sell on  one or two when you get home! 😊
		
Click to expand...


LOL..... Who do you think told her as the first piece of advice....

"Join the Horse & Hound Forum. Introduce yourself and explain the advice you need and why"

I swear by you all. Made my biggest life challenges seem like a cake walk. And @SibeliusMB is a fabulous person. I'm totally jealous but if she's in the UK and if COVID ever lets me travel again.... free housing and voila UK HORSEY ROAD TRIP!!! 

BTW Cudo and Chad and all their fur say hi!!! They're muddy but enjoying their holiday.

Em


----------



## blitznbobs (12 January 2021)

Could you loan him out and then take a horse on loan whilst in the uk?


----------



## photo_jo (12 January 2021)

Times change and things happen, with a young horse you've not had for that long I'd be selling and then buying something here when you're settled. The market here is mad at the moment but I'm sure will settle down. It might be worth looking at a few ads and see what the sort of horse you are looking for is making.  I know of a 2017 mare 16.2hh in Ireland, blood enough to event but jump to go 1.30m and beyond and gorgeous to look at but she isn't cheap!


----------



## Dreckly (12 January 2021)

Hiya. I have nothing further to add to what people are saying above, but once you make the decision bring or not, you will love the riding around here. I am a few miles away from Lakenheath but the outriding is fantastic in the forest, and we are on sand so riding all year round is lovely. You will so enjoy it. In a previous job I used to transfer lawyers from the States to the UK on 2 year cycles into our London offices and they loved it.


----------



## PeterNatt (12 January 2021)

I would bring him over here as you have already bonded with him and know him inside out and for a bit of an adventure I would ride him back home (via Alaska).


----------



## LadyGascoyne (12 January 2021)

Welcome!

I’d suggest loaning your horse in the US, with an option to give a month or two’s notice.

You could come over, see the yards in person, get a feel for the logistics and costs - things like how long it takes you to get to the yard from where you live, how much riding you’re actually going to do. You could also do some horse-shopping and get a feel for the sort of thing you could get here.

Then you could decide to have him sent over to join you, or decide to continue the loan - or even to sell, if you found the right horse here.

I’d also think about keeping him loaned out in the US and then buying something here to take back and sell. I’m sure you could get a lovely Irish horse or a nice warmblood for far less than you’d pay in the US.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 January 2021)

Kamikaze said:



			I’m soft. If I had the money I would bring over with me and then take home again.
I would say yes they are respected as sport horses. A fair few of the top eventers are ex racers.
		
Click to expand...

Me too
  One of my livery horses flew their horse over from Bermuda to Chicago for quarantine then to UK. 


 I too am soft, and would not like to leave my horse behind for 2 years.  They would stay with me


----------



## Suechoccy (12 January 2021)

Hi,
I live about 40 miles from Lakenheath.  It's a nice area and very close to/bordering Thetford Forest which has several livery yards and miles and miles of off-road horse riding routes which you can ride free of charge if you have a horse. Also plenty of safe places to park a horse trailer/lorry (yards offer parking, toilet, use of water for about £10 a time).  
In your position I would loan your lovely horse out first, to stay at current yard, and I would look at a horse-share in the Lakenheath area, whereby you get to ride someone's horse 2-4 times a week in return for horse and stable duties on those occasions and a small payment.  That would be a good introduction to the area, to the people, the horses, etc.    Do your homework carefully and find the right yard or rider or professional horseperson who needs help and you will have a wonderful time without needing to buy yourself a horse for 2 years.    
Then your boy is still there for you when/if you get stationed back home, and meanwhile you've had the opportunity of many new experiences with horses in the UK and made most of your horse time here.


----------



## Old school (12 January 2021)

Would you think of popping him onto grass livery in US for your first six months overseas? Keep your options open. Could be quite a journey finding your ISH/WB horse and could take a good deal of time. If you meet some brick walls on the way, you still have your faithful buddy back home. Also, people knowing you are overseas might be more in a frame of mind to overstep a loan agreement. Personally I would not sell and then not be within easy travel distance if the sale went a bit pear shaped.


----------



## mariew (12 January 2021)

phizz4 said:



			Well, for that sort of money I would loan or sell in the USA, not buy in the UK but spend the money on quality training and horse riding holidays here and in Europe. Go on riding trips in France, Spain, Italy, dressage or jumping lessons, and still have change!
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I second this. Also you might be able to find a perfect share if you are lucky.


----------



## SibeliusMB (13 January 2021)

Thank you all so much for the replies, I've read everyone's inputs and I appreciate everyone taking the time to offer your thoughts!  I will reply to some directly but given the amount of responses I can't reply to everyone directly and I apologise.  Again, thank you for reading and helping out. 



DabDab said:



			Hello, welcome to the forum, hope you like the UK 😃

It's a tricky decision, if it were me I would absolutely take my horse with me, because I'm saft like that. From a purely financial perspective the cost of transport back from UK to US is irrelevant because even if you don't bring Sig over you will buy something else to transport back, so that's money you will spend whatever you do. That leaves transport from US to UK on one side of the equation and buying a suitable horse here on the other side. Would purchase of a suitable horse here be more expensive than transport of your horse across? Yes, probably about double. Therefore doing that only really makes financial sense if you also sell Sig before you go.
		
Click to expand...

This is an excellent point (that the US import cost is money I'm spending anyway) and I hadn't thought of that!  You and I are definitely on the same page - buying a good prospect in the UK would likely require Sig to be sold first, hence my head vs. heart dilemma.

Many of you lovely folks have suggested loaning a horse in the UK and that's certainly an option.  But again, for me, if I'm coming over there I'd rather come home with a 1.20 jumper as I have absolutely no options for purchasing that type of horse in the US.  As @BunnyDog can attest, those usually start around $75K over here. I do fine on my salary, but not THAT well!  Financing a horse purchase seems insane to me, so buying one outright with cash would have to happen in the UK or Europe.  My intent would then be to import that horse to the US and keep it for myself rather than resell.  I'm a one-horse type of person (any my job doesn't allow free time for a second horse anyway), and I prefer not to flip/retrain/resell horses but rather keep long term for myself if possible.  I've sold plenty of horses in my pro days and now I'm looking for a lifetime partner if I end up purchasing in the UK.  Yes I've been studying some of the classifieds on H&H and other UK sites, and I'm aware of what price range I'm looking at.


----------



## SibeliusMB (13 January 2021)

Annagain said:



			I imagine the travelling you have to do to find competitions of the right level combined with working full time in the military would be prohibitive so you may not want / be able to make the most of a 1.20/1.30 horse back in the states?
		
Click to expand...

Another spot on point!  Another poster warned not to get too preoccupied with what might happen in the future, but right now I honestly don't know if I would have the opportunity to maximize on that 1.20 horse. It completely depends on where I get stationed upon return from the UK.  I imagine if I end up in the middle of nowhere, which I'm due for since all my previous assignments have been AMAZING (therefore due for some bad luck), I might have to travel 5+ hours if not longer to really show.  In my experience there usually aren't unrated a lot of (unaffiliated) competitions that have much over 1.10 in the US.  Most 1.20+ competitions I've seen are rated with USEF on one level or another.  You all probably aren't familiar with the uproar in the States at the moment regarding USEF and how prohibitively expensive it is to compete ($1-3K/week depending on what classes/divisions and how much help you're paying for/or not)...but I honestly can't afford much more than 2, maybe 3 rated shows a year right now.  So how worthwhile will it be to buy a bigger jumper?  Impossible to say.  It's absolutely possible I never get the chance to get that horse to its potential.  Meanwhile...Sig is a reasonably fancy all-rounder that can do the 1.10, hack out, XC school, do that dressage, etc.  He won't set any discipline on fire, but he's happy to do whatever I feel up to that day.

I feel like when we really start peeling back the layers on this quandary the more interesting it gets, LOL!



Trouper said:



			Welcome to the Forum and I hope the UK turns out to be all that you are hoping it will.  You really do have a head and heart dilemma, don't you!!!

On a slightly different take from others, I would be thinking about the reality of buying over here.  It sometimes takes quite a time to find "the one" and I think we all know how long it takes to get to know a new horse and really gel with it.  You would be doing all this on top of a new posting to another country so, to my mind, a lot of your posting time here would have passed before you really got going with a new boy.   (I speak as ex-military and veteran of many moves!!!)

If you can bite on the financial bullet of bringing your boy over, then at least you would be up and running with a horse you know and the two of you can explore the UK horse scene together and fully enjoy your posting.   At this stage I would not be factoring in too heavily what to do at the end of the posting as so many things can change in a couple of years and more options might be available to you then.

Good luck with whatever you decide - and, yes, do keep us up to date with whatever you decide.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for this.  I've been spoiled with my personal horse purchases as they've all fallen in my lap, none of my "keepers" have ever come from me looking/trying horses, they just sort of popped up and worked out when I wasn't even in the market.  I have horse shopped plenty and when you bring that up, I'm reminded how long it can take and how frustrating it could be, and you also have a great point of dealing with the horse finding venture on top of adjusting to a new country, culture, job, and military unit.  Sig is a known entity and in the last two years where my current job has been nightmarish at times, he's been my one constant, super consistent, and I always could count on him to make me feel happy.


----------



## SibeliusMB (13 January 2021)

Squeak said:



			Would it be possible to sell Sig once you're over here?  You could loan him out initially and then see how you're getting on over here.  That way all your options are still open and you can decide as you go along.
		
Click to expand...

If Sig were to stay in the states on either a lease/loan or to be sold, it would be done through my old friend and current trainer.  She is well connected and could facilitate a loan or sale on my behalf if that's the final decision.  I had him in full training livery with her for the 15 or so months I was living in Japan 2018-2019.  She knows him like her own, and I would trust her as my agent if I was in the UK.

FWIW, if I were to decide to bring him, I would not ship him over when I moved.  I would get settled in the UK first, visit some yards to confirm which one he would live at, and then we'd start the quarantine/import process.  So he would be a month or two behind me depending how far I got with the yard search before I left the US.  He might ship home a month or so early as well and go live with my friend in KY for however long while I get settled into the next stateside assignment.  It's such a blessing to have my friend and her farm to act as our "home base" as we navigate this crazy world of military moves and horses!  I know I can always send him to her and she'll keep him safe and sound for me.



phizz4 said:



			Well, for that sort of money I would loan or sell in the USA, not buy in the UK but spend the money on quality training and horse riding holidays here and in Europe. Go on riding trips in France, Spain, Italy, dressage or jumping lessons, and still have change!
		
Click to expand...

This is certainly the most financially sound suggestion so far and it's definitely tempting!  I do intend to do some travel (Scotland and Ireland I am coming for you!!!), and my unit at Lakenheath offers very reasonably priced trips to the continent as well and I want to take advantage of those too as able.  I would definitely do a lot more traveling/memory making without paying livery on a horse every month.  But my whole life is being around horses, and that's how I stay centered, and not being at the yard regularly would slowly kill me.  So this is another tough decision and what kind of experiences/memories I want to make.

Honestly, I am a HUGE SOFTIE and overly sentimental/romantic.  The thought of hacking out in the UK countryside is a dream of mine too, and I'm weirdly and poetically attached to the idea of doing that on Sig and writing a very interesting chapter in our story.  Did I tell you all I was a writer too?  LOL



vhf said:



			Welcome!
I'll wade in with everyone else and say... loan/sell in the US depending on how much you think you will still like your horse when someone else has 'personailised' him for 2+ years - I wouldn't want to return to one that I'd started in my mould but had then gone on to someone else to finish shaping, however brilliant they were. I'd be miffed if I spent a fortune bringing him over for him to promptly do what horses do best, and go lame for the next 10 months...

I agree it could take some time to find a proper 1.20 gem over here, though not impossible and you could potentially be lucky and stumble straight onto one. You might equally be lucky and come across someone looking for a decent rider for theirs through University/pregnancy etc. You never know.

You'd stand a better chance of buying quickly if you set out to find Mr Right Now as it were, a nice horse you could have fun with whatever its talents turned out to to be. A safe and pleasant 'ordinary' horse will sell well and easily in this country when you move back even if it's not one you fancy shipping to the US. In the past I have 'done' one a year as a project, had massive fun, and not been badly out of pocket, but that's not buying stunning talented well bred warmbloods to go up the levels on... (My horse of a lifetime was from a racing yard, and an unbroken 7yo TB I 'did' was one of the most talented I've ever produced, so TBs are good in my book!)
		
Click to expand...

More really good points.   So I'm extremely picky about how my horses go and how they're brought along, and getting one back after someone rides it totally differently is so frustrating to me.  Sig goes as correctly as a polo-bred TB doing dressage can go, and I'm enjoying all the new buttons I'm installing on him.  He's getting to that point where I think it, and he does it.  Now I love my fellow Americans (ok...not after last week), but not many people who ride in our show hunter/show jumper world do much with flatwork.  Very high likelihood if he were loaned out to a typical adult amateur hunter rider or a good junior rider that he'd do most of his flatting on his forehand and not connected.  Fixing that after two years would be annoying at best.

I agree if he were to stay in the US on loan or sold, then a part share or a loan in the UK would work great.  But my goal in the case of Sig being sold would be to come home with a higher level jumper, so a purchase would be my end goal in the UK anyway.



BunnyDog said:



			LOL..... Who do you think told her as the first piece of advice....

"Join the Horse & Hound Forum. Introduce yourself and explain the advice you need and why"

I swear by you all. Made my biggest life challenges seem like a cake walk. And @SibeliusMB is a fabulous person. I'm totally jealous but if she's in the UK and if COVID ever lets me travel again.... free housing and voila UK HORSEY ROAD TRIP!!! 

BTW Cudo and Chad and all their fur say hi!!! They're muddy but enjoying their holiday.

Em
		
Click to expand...

I am SO EXCITED!  UK horsey adventures await!!!  You need to come because NONE of my American counterparts at work are going to understand any of this obsession.   Thank you again for the suggestion to come here because this might be the best horse forum, ever?  Fight me, COTH!! 


If you've read this novel of a reply, please give yourself permission to treat yourself to something sweet.  Thank you all again for your sincerity, time, and opinions.

I know the financially sound decision is to leave Sig home, loan or just take some periodic lessons.  The next option that makes the most sense financially is to sell Sig, buy that 1.20 prospect, and import it with me when I return.  I am extremely excited about the possibility of finding that unicorn in the UK, and enjoying a high quality horse that I could never, never afford in the US.   The option that makes absolutely the least sense financially is taking Sig with me.  I'd likely be spending more in round trip cost than he is actually worth.  And that cost is not easy for me; it's a crazy amount of money, but it can be done with some big ticket items I have to sell before I leave anyway.  I could get his round trip completely paid for )$$ for return trip would obviously be put aside while I was in the UK) prior to me even leaving the US.  Is that money "better" spent on one of the other options, absolutely. 

But I keep coming back to the emotional side of this too, and it's hard to describe how hard my job can be sometimes.  This piece I wrote might help provide some insight into what having my horse with me really means (this was about Sig's predecessor, Soon, who I sadly lost only a few weeks after that was written).  Right now I'm not focused on competing (if we show, YAY!...if not, also YAY!) and get all my enjoyment and fulfillment from training my young horse and spending time with him at the farm or off on hacks with my horsey family.  I've had an extremely difficult last couple of years personally and professionally, and this last assignment has been particularly challenging.  Sig has been my one constant and my rock through it all.  While green, he's been very consistent in his progress, and has 100% always put a smile on my face.  We know each other so very well.  I can't put a price on that.  I know another horse could absolutely step into that role like Sig did.  But if anyone is wondering why I'm even debating this (exporting a US TB versus buying in UK), that's why.


----------



## rextherobber (13 January 2021)

Hello and welcome! Why not loan Sig out ( he looks lovely!), buy 2 while you're here, take both home, sell one ( would that cover buying your new trailer/truck?) and keep Sig and the other new one?


----------



## DabDab (13 January 2021)

Aww, you sound lovely, I'm sure you'll have a great time here.

From your description of your possible life in the states and the cost and logistics of competing I would be even more inclined to bring Sig over and now but a jumper here. If you bring him over you can spend 2 years taking advantage of the fact that everything is close in the UK and you will have lots and lots of opportunity to compete that you wouldn't have back in the US. 

Over here the regular, non-championship affiliated shows run from 0.9m up to either 1.20, 1.25 or 1.30m. So you can do 1.20 at the same show as 1.10 and you might find that Sig will do that height (he looks a fairly handy jumper to me). I know European warmbloods just seem very exotic to you guys over there, but honestly they are not all that. A small percentage are, but they have as many duds as a lot of other horse types/breeds and there is a lot of dross knocking around here with the title of warmblood, as well as the good stuff.


----------



## vhf (13 January 2021)

I have to say, I think Sig is coming to the UK...  But may collect a temporary brother/sister...


----------



## Pippity (13 January 2021)

Having read your recent update, I think I'm leaning towards bringing Sig with you. It sounds like competing at 1.20+ in the US would be difficult in terms of time and money, even with the perfect horse. It's the choice between hypothetically competing at 1.20+ in the US, or living the UK horsey dream with Sig. (And, with 1.20 classes here being more accessible, you could try him over those bigger courses and see if he surprises you.)


----------



## honetpot (13 January 2021)

From Lakenheath there are a few venues, pretty close, so finding somewhere to compete is not a problem, at any level.
https://www.forestedgearena.com/
https://www.thejaysec.co.uk/
further away, about 90mins,
http://keysoe.com/live.shtml
I think it comes down to cost, what are the costs of travelling him over here. Finding a barn/field shouldn't be an issue, there are cheap as chips, to putting him in full livery at somewhere like Keysoe, https://www.anvil-park-stud.co.uk/about-us/,or https://sedgewayec.com/.
  I used to subscribe to a US horse magazine, and many of our costs are a lot less, I think getting used to our very changeable weather will be the hardest thing, but you will be living in one of the driest parts of the UK.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (13 January 2021)

Oh just bring Sig! 😁 I don't see this going any other way now.

I don't think you'll regret it.

I'm sure in 1.5 years or so I'll be pacing back and forth debating on what to do with my horse. While I think I want to bring him (no question if I move to the UK or within the EU) I know I could be more responsible financially. Then again, there is nothing financially responsible about owning a horse!

I think you'll be a The competitions are more affordable and accessible in comparison to the US and the people are generally quite lovely. Would choose the UK any day over Germany 🤫


----------



## Lammy (13 January 2021)

Sometimes you have to do stuff that will keep your heart happy even if it makes no logical sense 🙂

Bring Sig over have a wonderful time in the UK competing and hacking then go back with lots of wonderful stories to tell. If he’s on full livery you’ll still have time to travel and really can travel Europe on a budget. There will also be lots of horsey outings (hopefully) that won’t be too far, Burghley is pretty nearby to where you’ll be. Also you’ve got the gorgeous Norfolk beaches to ride on just over an hour away. I’ve a friend who runs a horsey camping place by the seaside if you want some info.

If I were moving countries I wouldn’t want to spend my time horse shopping, in an ideal world I’d take my horse with me and just have fun. So if that’s do able for you then that’s what I’d do. You can always come back over to the UK for a horsey shopping trip in the future if that’s what you wanted 😝


----------



## Trouper (13 January 2021)

One final word from me and then I will stop torturing you with options (!) - if the finances end up being reasonably balanced with the latest info you have given us about what you will sell before you leave - then just go with your heart.  At the end you will know you did the best for Sig and his care remained under your control.


----------



## ponios (13 January 2021)

I'm a heart over head person so in your situation I would be bringing horse over. 

You sound like an experienced competent rider/owner so you may have no problems but I retired a horse of a lifetime that I evented upto novice about 3 years ago and its taken me only until 6 months ago to find another suitable horse, I had one in between that did an injury and then another that just wasn't quite right for me (but thankfully perfect for a friend!). I also encountered some unscrupulous sellers along the way and a couple of close shaves that could have cost me in failed vettings so that is something else to consider. 

I suppose what I am saying is that you sound like you have a lovely horse now, I'm not sure I would risk trying to find a replacement over here. Of course you may have better luck than me but I don't think I am a particularly unusual case unfortunately! Hoping that current horse stays fit and sound for years as I really couldn't face going back into the horse market again!

Good luck with whichever route you choose!


----------



## BunnyDog (13 January 2021)

@SibeliusMB (And everyone else for that matter) I have emailed my friends at the Equine Transport firm that flew both Cudo and Chad over here. I asked for the current prices to get Sig from Ky to the UK this year and any thoughts/estimates on bringing him back in a couple years and we'll see what they are. 

Once upon a time I'd asked if it was possible to take Cudo back to the UK to do some shows and then come back. Those prices made me cry. Apparently it matters which nationality the Owner is when the horse loads on the plane and what nation that it's headed to. Also Brexit has apparently complicated matters a bit as well. 

Once I hear back I will post my findings here. 

Em


----------



## BunnyDog (13 January 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			I am SO EXCITED!  UK horsey adventures await!!!  You need to come because NONE of my American counterparts at work are going to understand any of this obsession.   Thank you again for the suggestion to come here because this might be the best horse forum, ever?  Fight me, COTH!! 

Click to expand...

You know we can have Cudo and Sig horsey adventures in the Bluegrass BEFORE you leave!!!!!

Cudo LOVES Ky and Chad might need a road trip also!!! 

Lets get past the frozen ground and Covid and meet up and do something FUN!!!! But definitely...UK adventures....FOR SURE!

Em


----------



## honetpot (13 January 2021)

BunnyDog said:



@SibeliusMB (And everyone else for that matter) I have emailed my friends at the Equine Transport firm that flew both Cudo and Chad over here. I asked for the current prices to get Sig from Ky to the UK this year and any thoughts/estimates on bringing him back in a couple years and we'll see what they are.

Once upon a time I'd asked if it was possible to take Cudo back to the UK to do some shows and then come back. Those prices made me cry. Apparently it matters which nationality the Owner is when the horse loads on the plane and what nation that it's headed to. Also Brexit has apparently complicated matters a bit as well.

Once I hear back I will post my findings here.

Em
		
Click to expand...

 I would try a racehorse transport firm. The breeding season is starting here soon, and most transporters have regular routes to Newmarket, Lakenheath is about 25-30 mins from Newmarket.
To start you off, https://newmarketracehorsetransport.co.uk/


----------



## BunnyDog (14 January 2021)

So here's what my friend from Equijet has given me as a rough estimate.


"Plan on the following per horse

$5,850 30 day pre export quarantine per horse, airfreight, shipping to the airport 
$2,500 - $3,500 arrival charges"

Em


----------



## Caol Ila (14 January 2021)

Yowza. That's gone up.

Is the 90-day quarantine rule still a thing?


----------



## SibeliusMB (14 January 2021)

To everyone that's replied in the last day, thank you!! <3  I so appreciate everyone being so kind and understanding about this insanity, and taking the time to read and reply.  I am so grateful for you all.  I've read everyone's thoughts and it does seem like Sig is going for some plane rides! 

I'll take the next couple of months to continue on with Sig and see where we stand in April or May before I make a final decision on whether to bring him.  But as I told Em, I had a really hard day at work on Monday and it was that super romantic idea of hacking out on Sig somewhere in the Thetford or Cambridgeshire area that settled me down and made me feel at peace.  So as I get my financial stuff in order, as long as it still looks feasible, I think I'll try to bring him with.  It's the adventure of a lifetime and in it's own poetic way, that is priceless.

And having made some friends in the UK I'm sure it's the perfect excuse to come back in several years down the road to visit and do some horse shopping then! 



BunnyDog said:



			You know we can have Cudo and Sig horsey adventures in the Bluegrass BEFORE you leave!!!!!

Cudo LOVES Ky and Chad might need a road trip also!!!

Lets get past the frozen ground and Covid and meet up and do something FUN!!!! But definitely...UK adventures....FOR SURE!

Em
		
Click to expand...

BRING ALL THE PONIES!  Chad would love a road trip with brother and more fun life experiences!  We need to fully document this so our UK friends can see Bluegrass horse fun.  There will be bourbon and bad decisions.  




honetpot said:



			I would try a racehorse transport firm. The breeding season is starting here soon, and most transporters have regular routes to Newmarket, Lakenheath is about 25-30 mins from Newmarket.
To start you off, https://newmarketracehorsetransport.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Thank you so much for this!  I will do some research and also talk to our Thoroughbred industry contacts here in Lexington, Kentucky to see if it's possible for Sig to hop on one of these flights straight into the UK from Louisville.  This scenario would be absolutely ideal and it's nice having both the beginning and end destinations be the two TB meccas of the world.  I don't know if the move would line up with any of the major sales at Fasig-Tipton or Keeneland, but that might be a good thing.  It can't hurt to ask, the worst they can say is no!


----------



## SibeliusMB (14 January 2021)

BunnyDog said:



			So here's what my friend from Equijet has given me as a rough estimate.


"Plan on the following per horse

$5,850 30 day pre export quarantine per horse, airfreight, shipping to the airport
$2,500 - $3,500 arrival charges"

Em
		
Click to expand...

Which is cheaper than what other companies have quoted me thus far, including Dutta, so thank you!  The 30-day quarantine is required as this would be considered a "permanent" move (spending more than 90 days in the UK).  We're hoping to do that quarantine on the farm though to help bring the overall cost down further if possible and to keep his routine the same just before he leaves.


----------



## BunnyDog (14 January 2021)

I found explanation of all the required Quarantines this morning on HorseFlight's website.

It's up to date with what I know as being correct at the moment minus Brexit stuff and saying that the UK is a part of the EU still.

https://www.horseflight.com/importe... horse needs to stay,180 days prior to export

Here's the "US Process" info as well. (Just seeing more malware when I click from EU back to US)

US DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE
All horses to be imported to the US require a proper health certificate issued by a full-time veterinary officer of the National government of the exporting country, which must state that the horse has:

Been in that country for 60 days immediately preceding importation.
Been inspected and found free of contagious diseases.
Not been vaccinated with alive or attenuated or inactivated vaccine during 14 days immediately preceding exportation.
Not been on premises where African horsesickness, dourine, glanders, surra, epizootic lymphangitis, ulcerative lymphangitis, equine piroplasmosis, equine infectious anemia (EIA), contagious equine metritis (CEM), vesicular stomatitis, or Venezuelan equine encephalomyelitis has occurred during the 60 days immediately preceding exportation.
Not been in a country where CEM is known to exist or had any contact with other horses from such a country in the last 12 months.

All horses arriving in the US are required to be quarantined while test for dourine, glanders, equine piroplasmosis, and EIA are conducted. The samples get tested at the USDA lab in Ames, Iowa. Any horse testing positive for any of these diseases will be refused entry into the US.

The USDA requires a 3-Day-Quarantine for horses coming from one the following countries (not infected with VEE, Venezuelan Equine Encephomylitis or AHS, African Horse Sickness):

Afghanistan, Albania, Australia, Austria, Belgium, Bermuda, British Virgin Islands, China, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Holland (The Netherlands), Hong Kong, Hungary, Iceland, India, Indonesia, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Japan, Jordan, Lebanon, Luxembourg, Macao, Malta, Mexico, Norway, New Zealand, Pakistan, Philippines, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Russia, Scotland, Spain, South Korea, Sweden, Switzerland, Turkey, United Arab Republic (UAE), United Kingdom.

A 7-Day-Quarantine is required for horses coming from one of the following countries (VEE has been reported within the last year):

Argentina, Caribbean Islands, Cuba, Bahamas, Jamaica, Haiti, Dominican Republic, Virgin Islands Barbados Trinidad, British West Indies, Dutch West Indies, Guatemala, Belize, El Salvador, Honduras, Nicaragua, Costa Rica, Panama, Columbia, Venezuela, Guyana, Surinam, French Guyana, Ecuador, Peru, Bolivia, Brazil, Uruguay, Paraguay, Chile.

A 60-day-quarantine is required for horses, coming from a region where African Horse Sickness has been reported during the last 12 months.

In addition to that, mares and stallions older than 731 days, must go from USDA quarantine to a state CEM quarantine facility to receive further treatment and testing. Mares are usually released after 15 days, stallions after 5 weeks.

*Equine Diseases*

*CEM — Contagious Equine Metritis*
CEM is a transmissible, exotic, venereal disease of horses caused by the bacterium Taylorella equigenitalis. Thoroughbred horses appear to be more severely affected by the disease than other breeds. Because animals may be asymptomatic, the disease is difficult to detect and control. There is no evidence that CEM affects people.

CEM is a serious disease because it is highly contagious. When coupled with the fact that mares can be bred at only certain seasons, CEM can have a devastating effect on equine reproductive efficiency. Should CEM become established in the United States, the horse industry would suffer great economic losses.

CEM is commonly transmitted directly during natural sexual intercourse between undetected CEM-positive breeding mares and stallions. Transmission may also occur indirectly by artificial insemination or fomites, such as contaminated hands or instruments. Outbreaks usually occur at breeding facilities following international horse shipments.

Undetected carrier mares and stallions are the source of infection for acute outbreaks of the disease. During the breeding season, a carrier stallion may infect several mares before the disease is suspected or diagnosed.

The mare cannot be successfully treated until the CEM bacteria clears from the uterus, a process that may take several months. The external genitalia of the mare and the stallion can be treated with disinfectants and antibiotics. Once daily for 5 consecutive days, the external genitalia should be gently scrubbed with 2-percent chlorhexidine in a mild detergent solution and rinsed with warm saline. The external genitalia should then be coated with an antibiotic ointment, such as nitrofurazone. Due to the effectiveness of this treatment, surgical removal of the clitoral sinuses is rarely required.

*Vesicular Stomatitis*
Vesicular stomatitis is a viral disease that primarily affects cattle, horses and swine. The virus that causes vesicular stomatitis has a wide host range. This disease also occasionally affects sheep and goats. Many species of wild animals, including deer, bobcats, goats, raccoons, and monkeys have been found to be susceptible hosts. Humans can also become infected when handling affected animals.

Vesicular stomatitis is most likely to occur during warm months in the Southwest, particularly along riversides and in valleys.

While vesicular stomatitis can cause economic losses to livestock producers, it is a particularly significant disease because its outward signs are similar to those of foot-and- mouth disease. The clinical signs are also similar to those of swine vesicular stomatitis and vesicular exanthema of swine. The only way to tell these diseases apart is through laboratory tests.

There is no specific treatment or cure for vesicular stomatitis. Owners can protect their animals from this disease by avoiding congregation of animals in the vicinity where vesicular stomatitis has occurred. Mild antiseptic mouthwashes may bring comfort and more rapid recovery to an affected animal. Good sanitation and quarantine practices on affected farms usually contain the infection until it dies out of its own accord.

*EP — Equine Piroplasmosis*
EP is present in South and Central America, the Caribbean, Africa, the Middle East and Eastern and Southern Europe. This disease is caused by two parasite organisms, Babesia equi and Babesia caballi. Although EP is primarily transmitted to horses by ticks, this bloodborne disease has been spread mechanically from animal to animal by contaminated needles.

EP can have a mortality rate as high as 20 percent among susceptible horses in areas where the disease does not exist, such as the US horse population. Infected horses that survive the infection may carry the parasites for prolonged periods of time but the potential of the disease spreading by tickborne transmission, mechanical transfer or biting insects is minimal if appropriate risk mitigating factors are in place. An effective drug therapy treatment exists for B.caballi; however, a compatible chemotherapeutic drug to treat B.equi is still under development.

Some of the above information was taken from the USDA WebPages. For more detailed information please visit www.Aphis.usda.gov


----------



## BunnyDog (14 January 2021)

***DO NOT CLICK ON "EU PROCESS" on this page. It's got a malware link.

Here's what the EU Process Link says:


Horses going from the United States to the European Union can either be shipped with permanent or temporary health papers.

Current Members of the European Union:


Austria
Belgium
Bulgaria
Cyprus
Czech Republic
Denmark
Estonia
Finland
France
Germany
Greece
Hungary
Ireland
Italy
Latvia
Lithuania
Luxembourg
Malta
Netherlands
Poland
Portugal
Romania
Slovakia
Slovenia
Spain
Sweden
United Kingdom

*Permanent Health Status*
To export a horse under the permanent health status, the following is required:


The horse needs to stay in quarantine for 30 days in any USDA approved facility.
The horse needs to be vaccinated against EEE & WEE (Eastern and Western Equine Encephalomyelitis) not less than 30 days but not more than 180 days prior to export.
A negative AGID coggins test result is needed within 30 days prior to export.
For stallions, a test for EVA (Equine Viral Arteritis) is required within 21 days prior to export.

*Temporary Health Status*
Under the temporary health status your horse is allowed to stay in the foreign country for 90 days. To export a horse under the temporary health status, the following is required:


A negative AGID coggins test is needed within 90 days of shipment.
A vaccination for EEE & WEE (Eastern and Western Equine Encephalomyelitis) is needed not less than 30 days but not more than 180 days prior to export.
Only for Stallions: A negative test result for Equine Viral Arteritis (EVA) is needed within 21 days of export.
All horses need to have a FEI Passport, Breed registry papers or AHSA papers as well as a copy of these documents attached to the health certificate.

At present no additional testing is required however this may change at any time depending on disease outbreaks. We always keep up us updated with the current health status requirements with the United States Department of Agriculture.

*West Nile Virus*
Each horse being shipped to the European Union must have an additional certification stating that it was either not vaccinated against West Nile Virus or it was vaccinated against West Nile Virus with an inactivated vaccine on at least two occasions at an interval of between 21 to 42 days apart. The second injection must have been given at least 30 days prior to export departure date.

West Nile is a mosquito-borne virus, which causes encephalitis or inflammation of the brain. It has been found in Africa, western Asia, the Middle East, the Mediterranean region of Europe and most recently in various parts of the eastern US.

Mosquitoes acquire the West Nile virus from birds and pass it on to other birds, animals and people. While the virus may infect humans and horses, there is no documentation that infected horses can spread the virus to uninfected horses or other animals. Migrating birds may play a role in spreading the disease.

No treatment is currently available for the West Nile virus.


Hope this helps

Em


----------



## RachelFerd (15 January 2021)

From Lakenheath you *absolutely* have to find livery with hacking access to Thetford Forest. That is worth 1000 indoor arenas! You can hack in Thetford any time of year - even when roads are icy, Thetford is fine. Beautiful long canters on sandy tracks that are nearly as good as prepared gallops. An infinite amount of routes and you can ride without having to ride along a road, literally all day.

Ex-racehorses have next to no value in the UK unless they are competing at a reasonably high level. Nice Irish and european warmbloods are still pricey, but nowhere near American prices. Livery and competing is super cheap here compared to American costs - and you'll have a choice of affiliated shows every weekend within a couple of hours drive. 

I also absolutely loved training with Tina Ure who is based at Ely Eventing Centre - but that's obviously more eventing focussed. Barrett Watson is also based next door to the Jays in Bury St Edmunds and is an excellent showjumping coach.


----------



## hobo (15 January 2021)

RachelFerd blimey even I want to move to Thetford Forest from what you have told us!


----------



## DabDab (15 January 2021)

Just be a little bit careful with the info above. We are not part of the EU anymore and things have changed in terms of live animal transport. The rules possibly won't have changed but the procedures/paperwork is likely to be different.


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 January 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			From Lakenheath you *absolutely* have to find livery with hacking access to Thetford Forest. That is worth 1000 indoor arenas! You can hack in Thetford any time of year - even when roads are icy, Thetford is fine. Beautiful long canters on sandy tracks that are nearly as good as prepared gallops. An infinite amount of routes and you can ride without having to ride along a road, literally all day.

Ex-racehorses have next to no value in the UK unless they are competing at a reasonably high level. Nice Irish and european warmbloods are still pricey, but nowhere near American prices. Livery and competing is super cheap here compared to American costs - and you'll have a choice of affiliated shows every weekend within a couple of hours drive.

I also absolutely loved training with Tina Ure who is based at Ely Eventing Centre - but that's obviously more eventing focussed. Barrett Watson is also based next door to the Jays in Bury St Edmunds and is an excellent showjumping coach.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the recommendations, I looked at Thetford Forest and I agree, the hacking must be incredible!  I'm happy to work with eventers, I call us show jumpers, but we're really probably more like all arounders as we enjoy everything.  I love XC schooling but have no desire to event competitively.  Does Barrett Watson have a website for his yard or should I just look up up/call once I get over there?

My guy wasn't race bred and he never ran, he's been brought along as a sport horse since day one.  He's sort of the best of both worlds, I love the work ethic, forward thinking attitude, and athleticism of the Thoroughbred, but he has none of the baggage that sometimes comes off the track.  I don't even know why I asked that question because I wouldn't bring him to the UK and then sell only to take a huge loss.  I guess I just didn't want to be seen as "that crazy American" that flew her TB over.  But I think that can't be avoided so I might as well embrace it. 

On that note everyone, I think Sig has been reading this thread because while he's been on an amazing upward trend the last several months, the last week or so he's been mindblowingly perfect.  He got a custom saddle this fall and he's settled into that so beautifully and loves it (another investment I made in him before I knew of the assignment change...which is another reason why leaving him behind is a little tough).  Our barn staff is shorthanded with COVID quarantines, so I've been helping when I can ride some of the green horses and our ex-racers that we have in on training for a non-profit group we work with.  I love the greenies but they definitely make me appreciate how educated Sig is getting and how great he feels.  I get on him and just melt with relief and know I just sit back and enjoy the ride.  My baby is becoming such a grown up.  I think he's making his case to go on a little UK adventure.


----------



## Cloball (16 January 2021)

Feel free to not take me seriously at all ☺️ but you could buy a horse for yourself over her and a couple of hairy cobs to take back with you to sell for 🤑

I warned you it wasn't sensible 😂 do not peruse dragon driving this way lies danger.


----------



## MummyEms (16 January 2021)

Hello, just wanted to introduce myself as I'll be very close to your new home here in the UK. We know Barrow very well too! I would say Barrow would be great for you as they do full livery and even have a beautiful tack shop next door, called forelock and load. Plus a delicious cafe once lockdown is over 😋
If money were not much of an object I would say bring that lovely horse!! You already have the trust and the bond. 
I too own a thoroughbred (we show jump etc) and she's everything to me.


----------



## MummyEms (16 January 2021)

Oooh ps. We load up in the trailer to hack around Thetford forest 🥰


----------



## MummyEms (16 January 2021)

I have regular lessons with Barrett Watson and so does my daughter. 
You can message him and he'll reply, he's fantastic.


----------



## punia (16 January 2021)

My advice to you would be not to plan on bringing your horse over until you have settled in and got to know the area. You will certainly need access to a car.

As you will know from visiting the country before we drive on the other side of the road here. Plus the roads around the bases are narrow and twisty. Even the straight roads can be dangerous. Some of the roads near the bases have lower speed limits and overtaking rules for base people than for the locals. This is due to the number of US fatalities and near misses.
As many livery yards are down country lanes you will need to take factor ease of access into your decision. Also it might look like a 10 minute journey on the map but actually take 30 mins or even longer if you are driving in freezing fog and black ice.
I have lived in the area for many years and had friends who were in the US Airforce and the difference in our roads and way of driving was the thing they found most difficult to get used to.
You will have enough to do when you get here without adding a horse into the mix. Better to take things slowly and that wsy you can make the right decisions for you and your horse.


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 January 2021)

*New posters:  it would be greatly appreciated if you read the thread prior to replying, as most of these topics/suggestions have already been brought up and discussed.  I'd hate for you to waste any of your time repeating what others have already said.*



punia said:



			My advice to you would be not to plan on bringing your horse over until you have settled in and got to know the area. You will certainly need access to a car.

As you will know from visiting the country before we drive on the other side of the road here. Plus the roads around the bases are narrow and twisty. Even the straight roads can be dangerous. Some of the roads near the bases have lower speed limits and overtaking rules for base people than for the locals. This is due to the number of US fatalities and near misses.
As many livery yards are down country lanes you will need to take factor ease of access into your decision. Also it might look like a 10 minute journey on the map but actually take 30 mins or even longer if you are driving in freezing fog and black ice.
I have lived in the area for many years and had friends who were in the US Airforce and the difference in our roads and way of driving was the thing they found most difficult to get used to.
You will have enough to do when you get here without adding a horse into the mix. Better to take things slowly and that wsy you can make the right decisions for you and your horse.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much.  I'll reiterate that this is not my first time moving to a foreign country. I lived in Japan 2018-2019 and I know I will have my hands full for the first several weeks just getting myself settled (though being USAF, they make the transition a little easier).  That's why I've said that if I bring my horse over, he would likely be two months behind me so I have a chance to get myself sorted, visit the yards I'm considering, and make a final decision.  Regarding the driving, I fully appreciate the differences I'm in for and I will be acquiring a vehicle.  Okinawa was not so different in the twisty, narrow roads, and over there was quite slick when wet due to the pavement materials.  Much lower speeds and a lot more patience was required to get around.  I am also more comfortable driving on the left with right-hand drive vehicles than most Americans coming into the UK thanks to my living in Japan previously.  I do understand there are still differences and I will have to be cautious until I'm comfortable and familiar with the new rules, but at least I'll be able to read your signs and the GPS!  Getting around Oki was very interesting if any of the signs/GPS were only in katakana or kanji.


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 January 2021)

Cloball said:



			Feel free to not take me seriously at all ☺️ but you could buy a horse for yourself over her and a couple of hairy cobs to take back with you to sell for 🤑

I warned you it wasn't sensible 😂 do not peruse dragon driving this way lies danger.
		
Click to expand...

No worries!  Other posters brought this up and as I said before, it would be an easy way to make CASH MONEY over here in the US, LOL! 




MummyEms said:



			Hello, just wanted to introduce myself as I'll be very close to your new home here in the UK. We know Barrow very well too! I would say Barrow would be great for you as they do full livery and even have a beautiful tack shop next door, called forelock and load. Plus a delicious cafe once lockdown is over 😋
If money were not much of an object I would say bring that lovely horse!! You already have the trust and the bond.
I too own a thoroughbred (we show jump etc) and she's everything to me.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much and it's wonderful to "meet" you!  I've looked around Barrow's website and Facebook and it looks lovely! They are definitely on my short list of yards to visit and at least from what I've seen online, seem like they would be a great fit for us.  Are you at Barrow or do you ride there at all?  And if you ever need a buddy for a Thetford hack, please let me know!


----------



## MummyEms (16 January 2021)

Absolutely we should! I rarely get to have fun grown up rides as usually only go with my little girls. 
Yes my 2 daughters have had lots of lessons there on their riding school ponies. The staff are friendly and seem nice enough.
I even asked about bringing our ponies over to hire their indoor school. After lockdown!!
Lovely to virtually meet you too and I'm sure we can arrange a real horsey meet up once you're here too if you ever fancied it. You just must be SO excited!



Thank you so much and it's wonderful to "meet" you!  I've looked around Barrow's website and Facebook and it looks lovely! They are definitely on my short list of yards to visit and at least from what I've seen online, seem like they would be a great fit for us.  Are you at Barrow or do you ride there at all?  And if you ever need a buddy for a Thetford hack, please let me know! [/QUOTE]


----------



## MummyEms (16 January 2021)

Oh forgot to answer  that No I'm not at that yard. We have our own little private yard about 20 mins away xx


----------



## fredflop (16 January 2021)

All I can think of to add to the mix, will you be intending to tow a trailer/drive a lorry over here? If so could be worth checking if your US liscence can be converted to the correct one over here, or doing the right training in the US before you depart.


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 January 2021)

fredflop said:



			All I can think of to add to the mix, will you be intending to tow a trailer/drive a lorry over here? If so could be worth checking if your US liscence can be converted to the correct one over here, or doing the right training in the US before you depart.
		
Click to expand...

Great question!  I do not plan to tow while I'm over there.  I'm hoping we can catch a ride with the yard lorry or other liveries with trailers for outings.  And if that limits our competitions, I'm perfectly good with that.  Competing is not a focus of mine right now, so if we're somewhat limited due to transportation, then I won't be put off.  I may look into the licensing requirements though just in case, thank you for the suggestion!  Probably wouldn't hurt to have the right requirements in case of emergency. 

And here's a picture of my current truck and trailer that I will be leaving behind (*cries*).  I'm keeping the trailer with a friend, but my baby (truck) will have to get sold on. (*crying intensifies*)


----------



## P.forpony (16 January 2021)

Hi and welcome!

I’ve been in a very similar situation.
Army family, we spent 4 years posted in Canada. While I was there I bought a 2yr old qh mare, just in time for us to leave she had become a very nice horse.
If I had sold her then I would have got a very good price.
However I turned her out on a friends property as our plan was to return within a year and it was unlikely I’d be able to afford to buy one as good as I already had when I got back.
Besides she was great and I love her 😉 she was the type you could compete seriously on but then put your future children on for 4H and every girls grand entry dream, buckskin, sassy but with manners! 😂

Circumstances didn’t work out like we planned and 3 years later we’re still not back yet. She’d been turned away for a year when I had to make the decision to sell.
She is now in an absolutely fantastic home and I was very lucky in the way it happened. I don’t regret it at all but after a year off doing nothing, I pretty much gave her away to ensure it.

So personally I would sell, you never know what’s going to happen but while you’re still with him it gives you the opportunity to check out any potential buyers and feel good about the home he’s going to.

But if you do bring him, or for taking a new purchase back, you have the advantage of Newmarket being down the road. Obviously full of good international transporters and local to me so happy to help if you have any questions 😊

ETA, I type too slow and missed the updates...looks like he may be coming 😊
Do what makes *you* happy, you’ll never regret riding a nice horse wherever you are in the world and we do appreciate a nice Tb here 😉


----------



## Caol Ila (17 January 2021)

fredflop said:



			All I can think of to add to the mix, will you be intending to tow a trailer/drive a lorry over here? If so could be worth checking if your US liscence can be converted to the correct one over here, or doing the right training in the US before you depart.
		
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOLOLOL.

Sorry. The US to UK driving license conversion clusterf*ckery, aka, the UK driving test, still gives me PTSD. And that's without going through the same torture again towing a damned trailer.

God, why did I leave the land of the free, where any a punter with a driving license could tow a six-horse slant load trailer with a V8 dually pickup truck? No extra license or training required. 

Seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## RachelFerd (18 January 2021)

Alternative idea for livery if you're not looking to have your own transport - Anvil Park Stud offers livery and also runs really great British Showjumping events up to 130/140 level - plus has an indoor or two to use. Further to drive for regular visits, but bonus of having lots happening on site. Not sure if Forest Edge offers livery too (can't hurt to ask!).

My experience of not having own transport in this country is that people are sadly often not very willing to offer lifts - and because most people now get around in a 3.5 tonne horsebox, they can only legally carry one horse anyway. There are of course exceptions to this rule - but when viewing livery yards do make a point of seeing if there is any yard transport or people with larger horseboxes who showjump - else you'll find there's no opportunity at all to go out and do anything. Horsebox hire of 3.5 tonnes is available, but expect to pay £100+ per weekend day. Now that I own a 7.5 tonne lorry I often offer up lifts - but because i'm the only person on my 100-horse yard that events or showjumps at affiliated level , I rarely have any takers


----------



## ihatework (18 January 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			Great question!  I do not plan to tow while I'm over there.  I'm hoping we can catch a ride with the yard lorry or other liveries with trailers for outings.  And if that limits our competitions, I'm perfectly good with that.  Competing is not a focus of mine right now, so if we're somewhat limited due to transportation, then I won't be put off.  I may look into the licensing requirements though just in case, thank you for the suggestion!  Probably wouldn't hurt to have the right requirements in case of emergency. 

And here's a picture of my current truck and trailer that I will be leaving behind (*cries*).  I'm keeping the trailer with a friend, but my baby (truck) will have to get sold on. (*crying intensifies*)
		
Click to expand...

I would caution reliance on catching lifts over here. In general, if that is what you plan to do you will need to be based on a professional competition yard where they are happy to fill the wagon and will charge £/mile rather than a more general livery yard where people run their own trailers/wagons and tend not to give lifts that willingly.

What we do have is a fair few 3.5T self hire/drive companies around


----------



## SibeliusMB (18 January 2021)

ihatework said:



			I would caution reliance on catching lifts over here. In general, if that is what you plan to do you will need to be based on a professional competition yard where they are happy to fill the wagon and will charge £/mile rather than a more general livery yard where people run their own trailers/wagons and tend not to give lifts that willingly.

What we do have is a fair few 3.5T self hire/drive companies around
		
Click to expand...




RachelFerd said:



			Alternative idea for livery if you're not looking to have your own transport - Anvil Park Stud offers livery and also runs really great British Showjumping events up to 130/140 level - plus has an indoor or two to use. Further to drive for regular visits, but bonus of having lots happening on site. Not sure if Forest Edge offers livery too (can't hurt to ask!).

My experience of not having own transport in this country is that people are sadly often not very willing to offer lifts - and because most people now get around in a 3.5 tonne horsebox, they can only legally carry one horse anyway. There are of course exceptions to this rule - but when viewing livery yards do make a point of seeing if there is any yard transport or people with larger horseboxes who showjump - else you'll find there's no opportunity at all to go out and do anything. Horsebox hire of 3.5 tonnes is available, but expect to pay £100+ per weekend day. Now that I own a 7.5 tonne lorry I often offer up lifts - but because i'm the only person on my 100-horse yard that events or showjumps at affiliated level , I rarely have any takers  

Click to expand...

I understand that feeling!  I keep offering a spot on my trailer to friends at our barn to go hacking, XC schooling, etc, and hardly ever have takers.  On rare occasions when I manage to get them out to play, they lament how they never get out to have fun like that outside the ring.  

Thank you both for the warning, I will keep that in mind and will look for yards where the staff can offer transport at cost.  So far I've spoken to both Sedgeway and Anvil Park and they made it sound like going on outings with them would be no trouble at all.  I'm not looking to go out all the time, but some beach rides, hacking, and the very occasional unaffiliated competition would be good to keep a green horse going (and make for great memories!).

Anvil Park looks lovely, and the fact they have a lot of competition on site with a full compliment of show quality jumps/filler is a definite plus.  I'll be very interested to see what it all looks like when the new yard construction is complete.  Anvil Park, Sedgeway EC, and Barrow Hall are all on my short list to look at.  Based on some input here, emails with the yards, and what I've seen on them online, it seems like we'd fit in well at any of them.  If anyone has any opinions on those yards please feel free to message me.  I posted on the East of England board and haven't gotten much in the way of specific feedback and I'm wondering if I need to start another thread in the Tack Room.

Thank you all again!


----------



## SibeliusMB (18 January 2021)

P.forpony said:



			Hi and welcome!

I’ve been in a very similar situation.
Army family, we spent 4 years posted in Canada. While I was there I bought a 2yr old qh mare, just in time for us to leave she had become a very nice horse.
If I had sold her then I would have got a very good price.
However I turned her out on a friends property as our plan was to return within a year and it was unlikely I’d be able to afford to buy one as good as I already had when I got back.
Besides she was great and I love her 😉 she was the type you could compete seriously on but then put your future children on for 4H and every girls grand entry dream, buckskin, sassy but with manners! 😂

Circumstances didn’t work out like we planned and 3 years later we’re still not back yet. She’d been turned away for a year when I had to make the decision to sell.
She is now in an absolutely fantastic home and I was very lucky in the way it happened. I don’t regret it at all but after a year off doing nothing, I pretty much gave her away to ensure it.

So personally I would sell, you never know what’s going to happen but while you’re still with him it gives you the opportunity to check out any potential buyers and feel good about the home he’s going to.

But if you do bring him, or for taking a new purchase back, you have the advantage of Newmarket being down the road. Obviously full of good international transporters and local to me so happy to help if you have any questions 😊

ETA, I type too slow and missed the updates...looks like he may be coming 😊
Do what makes *you* happy, you’ll never regret riding a nice horse wherever you are in the world and we do appreciate a nice Tb here 😉
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  So sorry to hear about the situation with your QH mare (she sounds like she's lovely!), but I understand where you're coming from.  Right now I'm definitely leaning toward bringing him, but will make the final decision maybe in April or so and will see where we are at then.  I may reach out to you about the Newmarket area and any contacts you might have in the transport world.  It seems (in theory, anyway), like it would make more sense to ship a horse from one Thoroughbred capital to another without having to go through NYC, Amsterdam, etc!  But we'll see what I can figure out.  I'm getting my TB breeding contacts on here in Lexington to see if they have any ideas.  If not then he'll go the more conventional route like most exports/imports and that's what I have quotes for already.

Whereabouts in Canada were you posted?  I've been toying with applying for a joint USAF/RCAF billet in Winnipeg one day because my inner hockey player/fanatic would love it.  Not a lot of hockey here in Kentucky...hockey in DC was great, plenty of it and full of expats.  I miss my Canadians!


----------



## Pippity (18 January 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			Whereabouts in Canada were you posted?  I've been toying with applying for a joint USAF/RCAF billet in Winnipeg one day because my inner hockey player/fanatic would love it.  Not a lot of hockey here in Kentucky...hockey in DC was great, plenty of it and full of expats.  I miss my Canadians!
		
Click to expand...

We have SOME hockey in the UK, but, um, not great. Although our national team has somehow fluked its way into Division A, club level is more semi-pro than pro. The nearest team to you is probably the Peterborough Phantoms who are in the NIHL, the UK equivalent of the AHL.


----------



## SibeliusMB (18 January 2021)

Pippity said:



			We have SOME hockey in the UK, but, um, not great. Although our national team has somehow fluked its way into Division A, club level is more semi-pro than pro. The nearest team to you is probably the Peterborough Phantoms who are in the NIHL, the UK equivalent of the AHL.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for this!!  Once COVID allows it would be fun to go see a Phantoms game.  And flukey or not, I still remember this game and how much fun it was to watch.  Everyone was cheering for GB that day.  Have fun in Group A...we have to go through Finland and Canada in Group B, and given the play of our senior teams of late I'm not holding my breath.

I've already scoped out the rinks and between Peterborough and Cambridge, I'm set for ice time!  If I can play a few times a month I'm happy, I won't have time to play on an adult team full time so just getting occasional practice time is usually enough when I'm busy (horse time comes first).  My one requirement for a vehicle since I won't be towing is I have to be able to cram all my goalie gear in it.


----------



## Pippity (18 January 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			My one requirement for a vehicle since I won't be towing is I have to be able to cram all my goalie gear in it. 

Click to expand...

I should have known you're a goalie! I was a forward, back when I had time to play, largely because I never mastered skating backwards.


----------



## P.forpony (18 January 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			Thank you!  So sorry to hear about the situation with your QH mare (she sounds like she's lovely!), but I understand where you're coming from.  Right now I'm definitely leaning toward bringing him, but will make the final decision maybe in April or so and will see where we are at then.  I may reach out to you about the Newmarket area and any contacts you might have in the transport world.  It seems (in theory, anyway), like it would make more sense to ship a horse from one Thoroughbred capital to another without having to go through NYC, Amsterdam, etc!  But we'll see what I can figure out.  I'm getting my TB breeding contacts on here in Lexington to see if they have any ideas.  If not then he'll go the more conventional route like most exports/imports and that's what I have quotes for already.

Whereabouts in Canada were you posted?  I've been toying with applying for a joint USAF/RCAF billet in Winnipeg one day because my inner hockey player/fanatic would love it.  Not a lot of hockey here in Kentucky...hockey in DC was great, plenty of it and full of expats.  I miss my Canadians!
		
Click to expand...

We were in Alberta...Texas of the north ya’ll! 
I absolutely loved it!
I’d never skated in my life...and ended up goaltending for several seasons! so I sense a kindred spirit 😂

Please give me a shout any time, I will ask around for you, we deal with a few companies in Lexington and loads of different transport companies so someone will have a sensible/direct route I’m sure 😊


----------



## SibeliusMB (18 January 2021)

Pippity said:



			I should have known you're a goalie! I was a forward, back when I had time to play, largely because I never mastered skating backwards.
		
Click to expand...

You might laugh at this: I play a reasonably high level in men's league in net, but I wanted to learn to play forward for the first time so I joined a women's D league (low level play) for fun.  In all my years you'd think I'd know where everyone stands for faceoffs...NOPE.  I was like a lost little sheep. 😂



P.forpony said:



			We were in Alberta...Texas of the north ya’ll!
I absolutely loved it!
I’d never skated in my life...and ended up goaltending for several seasons! so I sense a kindred spirit 😂

Please give me a shout any time, I will ask around for you, we deal with a few companies in Lexington and loads of different transport companies so someone will have a sensible/direct route I’m sure 😊
		
Click to expand...

Alberta, I'm so jealous!!!  It's better than Texas because the people are nice and not obsessed with being Texan. 😂😂  Did you get to Spruce at all to see some of the competitions there?  That's on my list...someday!

And absolutely to the kindred spirit thing - I'm weirdly social butterfly-ish when anyone mentions hockey.  And since you played goal, then I am automatically your best friend.  😂

I so, so appreciate your help, I will message you in a bit.  I so hope I can find a more direct route for Sig if possible and hopefully we can figure it out!  I'm going to start asking my Lexington area TB breeder friends to help get the discussion going and I'll let you know what they say from this side of the Pond.   Thank you!


----------



## SibeliusMB (14 February 2021)

Update!

I have my assignment information now and it looks like I'll be coming to the UK in the first week or so of June.  I've been thinking on this a lot over the last several weeks and I've decided I want to bring Sig with me.  He's going so well, I have a connection with him, he's the horse I need now and has the capabilities to do what I realistically require (1m-1.10. jumpers, up to 2nd level dressage, hacking, etc).  I think the whole 1.20-1.30 jumper thing was my inner teenager getting excited.  After looking at all the options, this is the decision that makes my heart the happiest even if it's the second most idiotic financial decision I've ever made, next to buying horses in the first place.  😂

I have done a lot of research on yards, thank you to those who have reached out with suggestions.  I've decided for now that Anvil Park Stud is our best choice between facilities, turnout, competition options, hacking, and general approach to life as the owners seem really lovely.  Before Sig comes over I'll be stopping over there to make sure it's as good a fit in person as it seems over the internet and email.  Now that I have a date and a destination I can begin working Sig's tentative travel arrangements (he would arrive after I got moved in and settled).  If something should change once I get in country, Sig can stay in KY and either be loaned out or sold, as he's with my trusted friend and trainer here in the States.  But that's worst case scenario.

Which leaves me of where I should live...initially I did not think I was eligible for base housing on RAF Lakenheath, and after looking at Anvil I thought the Thetford area would be a perfect middle-ground, about half way between the base and the yard.  I was starting to get excited about living in the community instead of the boring, "little America" that bases usually are.  But then work said that my position comes with base housing, and then that started to look appealing because I don't need to worry about the size of house, downsizing any of my furniture, or worrying about what electronics I can bring.  Plus it would be helpful being close to work in case of emergencies that I would handle in my position.  THEN they said "just kidding, the list was revised this week and now you're no longer eligible for base housing" which has sent me spinning again.  So...we'll see.  I may still try to live on RAF Lakenheath if they can make an exception for me, otherwise I'll go back to the original plan of looking for options in the Thetford area once I get in country.  I was low key excited about base housing and not having to house hunt in the community once I got there though...   It's just me, no spouse, so house hunting and moving is always a little extra annoying for me.

This all makes my move to Japan look so simple and easy in comparison! 😂

Recent Sig photo for good measure:


----------



## Trouper (14 February 2021)

So glad that you have decided to bring the boy with you - at least that is one decision made - if expensive!!.  At least you will be up and galloping from the moment he arrives. 
I think you are very wise to take a personal look at the yard when you get here.  I'm sure it will be fine but there is nothing better than eyes on to make sure you are completely happy.
I'm no help regarding your own accommodation in the area but are you able to touch down at Lakenheath in some type of transit accommodation at first or do you have to sort it all out before you come??


----------



## Northern Hare (14 February 2021)

Hi there! Great to read your update, and that’s good news that you’ve got your posting dates etc confirmed!  I was very much in the “sell Sig before you left US” camp, but having read your more recent updates, I’ve switched sides and think it’s great you’re probably bringing him over with you!

Ref your accommodation, for rental properties if you’re arranging your own accommodation, then there is a minimum term for the standard Shorthold Tenancy Agreement (ie. the Rental Agreement) of six months, then you can roll on or extend for another term etc.

If you’ve been looking at properties then you’ve probably already found Rightmove.com which is one of the most popular sites. Perhaps you’ll be able to get temporary accommodation on the Base for a few weeks so that you can get out and view the accommodation?

Good luck with your preparations for your move! 😊


----------



## P.forpony (14 February 2021)

Oooh exciting! 
Sounds very strange to me that they might not accommodate you, British army housing is automatic but then again some of the places we've lived in have made me wish it wasn't...!  😳

There are lots of options for houses in the area depending on what you're looking for, I'm actually house hunting around there right now 😊
Feel free to ask if there's anything you're curious about with housing or transport companies locally.


----------



## SibeliusMB (14 February 2021)

Thank you all!! 

The base has temporary lodging facilities (hotel) that I can go straight into when I get here.  Assuming I do not get base housing, I will be spending my quarantine in the TLF and will have to start the online house hunt while in quarantine.  So at least there's that.  And yes I've found rightmove, I had a lot of properties favorited just to get an idea of what was out there.  I was really excited about living in the community and away from the base for the full experience, and I can get excited about it again (being closer to the yard is nice on the weekends!).  But when they dangled the "your position comes with base housing" in front of me I was even MORE excited about not having to house hunt or worry about the logistics. 😂  Oh well. 

P.forpony it sounds like the whole tri-base area (RAF Lakenheath, RAF Mildenhall, RAF Feltwell) all have somewhat limited housing available, so they limit it to family housing only.    If families want to live off-base in the community they can, but more senior single folks like me are stuck sourcing a house in the community by default. Only the younger enlisted members who are single can live on base and they're stuck in dormitories.  But with my rank and position, my leadership is trying to get base housing to make an exception for me, since the position had been listed as "key and essential" and qualified for base housing only last week before they revised the list.

I wouldn't be upset at all to live in the community, at this point I just need the base to stop flip-flopping on what they're telling me so I can get my head wrapped around what I have to do.    I've also lived in base housing that at second glance made me question my decision to live there so I feel your pain! 😂  Lived on base at Andrews in the DC area and never again, haha.  At least the base housing on RAF Lakenheath is relatively new and from what I've seen, really nice.


----------



## Suechoccy (14 February 2021)

Thetford's a nice  town and ideally placed in the A11 (dual carriageway road) for easy access to get elsewhere. The forest on your doorstep too.   Fabulous!


----------



## SibeliusMB (14 February 2021)

Thank you Suechoccy!  I love hearing feedback about the Thetford area.  I've heard from several US military in the area and they all love it exactly for those reasons and are really happy there.  Even if the base housing doesn't work out, Thetford was my top choice all along .  All I have are good options to choose from so I cannot possibly be upset about that.


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 February 2021)

Well, looks like decision #2 was made for me.  Base is refusing my housing request so it's back to looking at Thetford.  Which in the end will make me way happier, but right now I'm just annoyed at how this was handled on the base side and the extra work it's going to cause the first month or two I'm there.  UGH! 

Thinking pleasant thoughts of a 10 minute drive to the yard and lovely forest walks....


----------



## Northern Hare (16 February 2021)

Oh, that's a pain! Can they provide you with some temporary accommodation for the first few weeks so you can get out and view some properties? In the long run though, I'm sure it will be to your advantage as when you're not at work, you won't be on the Base with all the faff of the security checkpoints etc. But I do appreciate that it's a pain to start with.


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 February 2021)

Yes thankfully I have temporary lodging for quarantine and will try to get some Thetford area properties lined up while I am stuck in my hotel on base.  And I agree that when I'm not at work it will be so nice living in the community and getting the full UK experience, as well as being away from the circus on base.  I'm just so annoyed at the USAF right now (not the first time!) for how they handled this, hopefully that will fade as I continue to look at fantastic houses out in the Thetford direction.


----------



## Krys1935 (2 March 2021)

This is a late reply, not sure when you were moving but I keep my horses in Lakenheath so let me know whatever decision you make if you want a hacking buddy to show you around! It’s a hard decision I really do feel for you!


----------



## Orangehorse (2 March 2021)

Sounds like typical Services (I have relatives in UK and USA army).

What happens about getting a car?


----------



## SibeliusMB (2 March 2021)

Krys1935 said:



			This is a late reply, not sure when you were moving but I keep my horses in Lakenheath so let me know whatever decision you make if you want a hacking buddy to show you around! It’s a hard decision I really do feel for you!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  I've decided to bring him and right now based on our needs I've found a yard.  Where are you keeping your horse in Lakenheath?   Feel free to PM.  



Orangehorse said:



			Sounds like typical Services (I have relatives in UK and USA army).

What happens about getting a car?
		
Click to expand...

Right??  I don't know where "military efficiency" came from but it sure wasn't from any military I know! 

Regarding the car...the individual I'm replacing offered me his Fiat 500L, but I may or may not buy it.  I'm starting to lean back toward an estate or small SUV.  I'd either buy used and pay cash or do a lease.   We have a driving class/test we take on the base and after that we're good to go.  Once I'm out of quarantine I'll be able to rent a car temporarily to go look at other cars and/or properties.


----------



## MummyEms (2 March 2021)

Hi again ☺
Wow Thetford is very near my yard.  Hope to meet you once you're settled 🙂 good luck!
Ps. So happy you're bringing your loved horse. So often people forget horses feelings and their connections to their human especially if its a good one like yours.


----------



## spookypony (3 March 2021)

A small SUV could pull a single-horse trailer...

What alarmed me (when I moved to Scotland from Canada) was how small and flimsy-looking the towing rigs here are! Now, I'm quite used to the SUV+Ifor setup, and I like the relative affordability: you can pick up a solid used trailer for under £1500...and depending on when you did your license (I don't know how old you are, but if you're in a fairly senior position, you may have done it in 1997 or earlier), I think you get given a B+E automatically, which allows towing without an extra test.


----------



## Caol Ila (3 March 2021)

Spookypony, I'm not sure under what framework US military can drive here -- it sounds like they get some kind of special dispensation not available to punters -- but generally speaking, it does not matter when you got your US license. The DVLA don't care, so you're operating under the post-1997 rules, sadly.

Outwith military stuff, Americans have to sit both the written and practical test, just like new UK drivers. I think Canada might be a on a list of countries where you can avoid this pain and just swap your license. Don't ask me how many times I failed the practical.

One of the things I miss most about the US is the freedom to drive a massive rig; no further testing needed. Mine was a Ford F-250 and a huge (7'6 ft high) steel two-horse herring bone trailer with a wee tack room. I loved it. I still think towing a small tin can trailer with a small SUV is terrifyng. Borrowed a friend's one-horse trailer and towed it with my old Subaru Forester once, and I was sh1tting myself. It was for a clinic, and the YO of the clinic barn said the easiest route there involved the M74. The fkuc was I taking that rig on the M74.


----------



## SibeliusMB (3 March 2021)

From what I've seen/heard US military take a 2-4 hour driving course on base and then have a written test. Then we can drive. That was the same situation when I moved to Japan. I'm not new to right hand drive vehicles.

Thanks for the info about trailers, but as I said in an earlier post I'm not looking to obtain a trailer while I'm there (if I were permanently relocating that would be a different story) .  Yards I've inquired to all have lorries driven by yard staff for when we need to go places, and I feel much better with my horse on a lorry than a small trailer.  I'm definitely used to and more comfortable with the big American style rigs - I have my own Chevy 2500 diesel truck and gooseneck trailer, and the combined length of that rig hooked up is about 35 feet.  I know you all do great with the smaller towing vehicles and trailers but I would need a lot of time to get used to it. 😂


----------



## Caol Ila (3 March 2021)

Good news is that you can drive the 3.5t lorries on a normal license. If I won the lottery, that's what I would buy. if you need a truck for a one-off thing and yard transport isn't available, you can easily hire/rent one, so long as you can drive a vehicle with a manual gearbox (I've yet to come across an automatic hire lorry).


----------



## teapot (3 March 2021)

Good luck with the move op - some great pubs in the area.

Just in case you aren't aware travel in Europe has suddenly got a bit limited horse wise due to an outbreak of EHV-1 - the UK at the moment hasn't stopped movement, but something to be aware of, even coming from the US.


----------



## SibeliusMB (3 March 2021)

MummyEms said:



			Hi again ☺
Wow Thetford is very near my yard.  Hope to meet you once you're settled 🙂 good luck!
Ps. So happy you're bringing your loved horse. So often people forget horses feelings and their connections to their human especially if its a good one like yours.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely!  Hopefully by the summer life will be looking more normal and I would love to meet up! Thank you!  
Since I decided to bring him I've felt so much more settled and happy.  He and I have really connected so much in the last year and he seems so happy; I'm hoping I can continue to do that for him in the UK!



teapot said:



			Good luck with the move op - some great pubs in the area.

Just in case you aren't aware travel in Europe has suddenly got a bit limited horse wise due to an outbreak of EHV-1 - the UK at the moment hasn't stopped movement, but something to be aware of, even coming from the US.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the mention, I saw the news on that yesterday and I'll be watching the updates.  Hopefully by July when he's scheduled to fly it'll be safe, but who knows.  I was just notified that there is a horse in Florida that tested positive for EHV-1 in Ocala.  Doesn't sound like it's at one of the showgrounds but we'll be keeping an eye on that too, as there are plenty of barns in this area that have horses showing down south right now. 



feedtalefive said:



			I’m soft. If I had the money I would bring over with me and then take home again.
		
Click to expand...

That's the current plan!


----------



## spookypony (4 March 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Spookypony, I'm not sure under what framework US military can drive here -- it sounds like they get some kind of special dispensation not available to punters -- but generally speaking, it does not matter when you got your US license. The DVLA don't care, so you're operating under the post-1997 rules, sadly.

Outwith military stuff, Americans have to sit both the written and practical test, just like new UK drivers. I think Canada might be a on a list of countries where you can avoid this pain and just swap your license. Don't ask me how many times I failed the practical.

One of the things I miss most about the US is the freedom to drive a massive rig; no further testing needed. Mine was a Ford F-250 and a huge (7'6 ft high) steel two-horse herring bone trailer with a wee tack room. I loved it. I still think towing a small tin can trailer with a small SUV is terrifyng. Borrowed a friend's one-horse trailer and towed it with my old Subaru Forester once, and I was sh1tting myself. It was for a clinic, and the YO of the clinic barn said the easiest route there involved the M74. The fkuc was I taking that rig on the M74.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, OK! Sort of makes sense, in the doesn't-really-make-sense-at-all way of UK rules about Commonwealth countries, that Canadians can swap but Americans can't. But not all US states let Canadians swap either: I think I could have swapped in Massachusetts, but didn't because I was only there for a year, and then when I moved to Cali, I couldn't swap, so had to sit the test again, which was fortunately very simple.

I didn't actually tow before I moved to the UK, and here, I had the Spookyponymobile (3.5t) for a good while. When that was getting to be too expensive to repair, I bought a LWB 2.8L Pajero and an Ifor 505. The Pajero didn't even notice the trailer was there, with 2 horses in it. I loved that car! Unfortunately, being named the Brontosaurus on account of its size and antiquity, it soon went extinct. I still have the trailer, but borrow a jeep when I need to tow at the moment. Would I take it on the M74? Yeah. The A1 is too annoying!


----------



## Caol Ila (4 March 2021)

spookypony said:



			Ah, OK! Sort of makes sense, in the doesn't-really-make-sense-at-all way of UK rules about Commonwealth countries, that Canadians can swap but Americans can't. But not all US states let Canadians swap either: I think I could have swapped in Massachusetts, but didn't because I was only there for a year, and then when I moved to Cali, I couldn't swap, so had to sit the test again, which was fortunately very simple.

I didn't actually tow before I moved to the UK, and here, I had the Spookyponymobile (3.5t) for a good while. When that was getting to be too expensive to repair, I bought a LWB 2.8L Pajero and an Ifor 505. The Pajero didn't even notice the trailer was there, with 2 horses in it. I loved that car! Unfortunately, being named the Brontosaurus on account of its size and antiquity, it soon went extinct. I still have the trailer, but borrow a jeep when I need to tow at the moment. Would I take it on the M74? Yeah. The A1 is too annoying!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it makes very little sense. Zimbabwe is on the list. My brother lives there and recently got his Zimbo license. All he had to do was pay off the right person, engage with some arcane African bureaucracy, and voila! It's a metal plate, which is kind of funny. If he moved here, it would be easier for him to get a UK license than it was for me! And African driving is...creative, shall we say, and not too hung up on rules.

US driving tests tend to be very easy, so sitting one generally won't make you hate your life. When I did mine CO in 1999, the examiner took me around the block for about fifteen minutes. You can imagine my culture shock when I got tested here. A now-ex boyfriend had been pushing me to take driving lessons before the test, and I blew him off, thinking I've been driving for eight or nine years, almost two years in the UK by this point, and he was just being an ass. He was in many respects, but not about that. Oops. 

Perhaps some day I will revisit the towing-with-SUVs thing. The Forester had a petrol engine, and it was rated to tow 1600kgs. I was probably at its limit with that one horse trailer. Currently I have a diesel 4x4 Yeti, and OH has a VW Passat Alltrack. I'm aware that people on here tow with both of those.


----------



## SibeliusMB (21 May 2021)

Well...counting down everyone!  I fly over on 1 June.  Sig is still scheduled to fly over early or mid-July.  Some updates:

- Everything about this move has been one giant mess.  I want to use less polite words, but ... *breathes*
- Paperwork has been frustrating, my household goods took an extra 16 hours to pack/load because the first day's packing crew messed it all up.
- Currently sitting in a hotel and good news is, they finally got their wifi back after four days.  Bad news: I'm tripping over all my hockey gear and unaccompanied baggage that the government forgot to have picked up.  So hopefully that will get shipped out before I leave.  Whee.
- Found some excellent housing options in Thetford at an estate, but the letting agency of course doesn't want to talk to me until I'm in country (after telling me they would).  So I'm hoping that any of these houses are available when I arrive, because we're now in the height of the military moving season and they are likely to be snatched up quickly.
- I think Sig's plans are finally coming together, but only after some pretty frustrating/confusing moments.  The shipper I hired has been pushing a Houston, TX to Scotland flight....neat, except for Houston is the better part of an 18 hour drive (in the wrong direction) from where he currently lives.  So...nope.  Current shipper is now helping me with the NY--Belgium route, but a second company just submitted a bid that might be even easier on Sig, so we'll see what they have to say.  I'm a bit annoyed that I leave in just over a week, and somehow the horse's flight plans aren't more concrete.  I only started this back in March...

Oh, and Sig colicked back in March.  He had a four-day hospital stay, thankfully we avoided surgery.  He's fine now and back to normal.  Keeping that in mind, I'm trying to look for the smoothest, least stressful itinerary for him.  Cost savings are more or less out the window at this point, I'm most concerned now with what will make him the most comfortable.   He will quarantine (30 days) at another farm here in Kentucky (sadly, the current farm owner does not want to do it at home), or at a farm closer to the airport he flies out of.  I do not love that idea, but I have to accept it as part of the process.  The farms we have to choose from all seem really lovely. 

What else....I'm exhausted and frustrated, and just hoping that once I get on the plane things will go smoother.


----------



## neddy man (22 May 2021)

Thanks for the update and we hope to hear more soon. Safe journey wishes to both of you.


----------



## fredflop (22 May 2021)

Are you shipping his saddle and tack over here, or just going to get a saddler out to him when he arrives


----------



## SibeliusMB (22 May 2021)

Mailing his stuff over separately.  Just bought him a custom saddle last year which he loves, so absolutely not going to leave that behind.


----------



## fredflop (22 May 2021)

Just had a thought, and probably a stupid statement you already know. In the U.K. only registered farriers are allowed to shoe a horse.


----------



## Caol Ila (22 May 2021)

Good luck. Moving countries is the pits. One of the reasons why after moving out here, I did everything (and I mean everything) I could to stay put. But you (and the horse) will get there in the end.

And where do they fly horses into Scotland? Prestwick? That's a damned sight easier than Amsterdam. If I ever need to go back....Prestwick to Denver (if there is such a thing... there isn't even a direct Scotland-Denver flight for humans) would be living the dream indeed.


----------



## SibeliusMB (22 May 2021)

fredflop said:



			Just had a thought, and probably a stupid statement you already know. In the U.K. only registered farriers are allowed to shoe a horse.
		
Click to expand...

I'm aware, thank you!



Caol Ila said:



			Good luck. Moving countries is the pits. One of the reasons why after moving out here, I did everything (and I mean everything) I could to stay put. But you (and the horse) will get there in the end.

And where do they fly horses into Scotland? Prestwick? That's a damned sight easier than Amsterdam. If I ever need to go back....Prestwick to Denver would be living the dream indeed.
		
Click to expand...

My move to Japan was actually very smooth, despite it being last minute.  This has been a frustrating nightmare from day one back in January and it's usual US government red tape BS.  Usually moves have one, maybe two frustrating bureaucratic hassles, but I've had them at every. single. turn.  Done.

They are going into Prestwick, yes.  But I turned that down as I'm not shipping him 18+ hours on a rig just to get to the airport.  And the ride down from Prestwick would have been comparable to the Liege trip (albeit without the Channel) so I didn't feel like I was saving him much wear/tear on the landing side either.  Options now are the usual JFK to Liège or possibly Atlanta to Liège with another shipper (Atlanta is significantly shorter trailer ride).


----------



## Caol Ila (22 May 2021)

Out of curiosity, which shipping companies use Prestwick? I live like an hour from that airport, so if I ever had to move the baby PRE to the US (not in the cards but you never know), that would be very good to know.

For southeast England, the European flights aren't stupid. You're right -- it's kind of six-of-one. The horse will probably spend two or three days in transit regardless of whether you're coming from Belgium, Holland, or Kilmarnock. Stanstead would be amazing for you, but I'm guessing it's not available or costs a lot more?

My horse went Boulder-New York and then Amsterdam-Durham. That sucked on all counts. In hindsight, I probably should have shopped around with different shipping companies. I couldn't have done much about the US side, as Miami, Houston, JFK, and LAX seem to be the options, and they're all a mission from CO, but coming into Scotland (to get to northeast England) would have been far less sh1t.

COVID faff probably does not help with smooth international travel.


----------



## Trouper (22 May 2021)

Well you do remember the old military maxim, don't you - "No plan survives contact with the enemy"!!

I am sure it will all work out in the end but I was sorry to hear the boy had had colic - such a worry.  Did you ever establish a reason for it?

Fingers crossed for the final stages of the adventure.


----------



## Ali27 (22 May 2021)

We moved to the States (Georgia) a few years ago as my husband was military. We did 18 months there and I put my mare and my daughter’s pony on loan here in the UK. I looked at taking them but couldn’t justify 10k for that short time! Haha! I shipped my truck and cat over though. I had a few lessons while we were living in Georgia and rode a friend’s horse a bit but basically had a break from horses for that time! I was so glad that I didn’t take them as they would never have coped with the heat!


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			Well...counting down everyone!  I fly over on 1 June.  Sig is still scheduled to fly over early or mid-July.  Some updates:

- Everything about this move has been one giant mess.  I want to use less polite words, but ... *breathes*
- Paperwork has been frustrating, my household goods took an extra 16 hours to pack/load because the first day's packing crew messed it all up.
- Currently sitting in a hotel and good news is, they finally got their wifi back after four days.  Bad news: I'm tripping over all my hockey gear and unaccompanied baggage that the government forgot to have picked up.  So hopefully that will get shipped out before I leave.  Whee.
- Found some excellent housing options in Thetford at an estate, but the letting agency of course doesn't want to talk to me until I'm in country (after telling me they would).  So I'm hoping that any of these houses are available when I arrive, because we're now in the height of the military moving season and they are likely to be snatched up quickly.
- I think Sig's plans are finally coming together, but only after some pretty frustrating/confusing moments.  The shipper I hired has been pushing a Houston, TX to Scotland flight....neat, except for Houston is the better part of an 18 hour drive (in the wrong direction) from where he currently lives.  So...nope.  Current shipper is now helping me with the NY--Belgium route, but a second company just submitted a bid that might be even easier on Sig, so we'll see what they have to say.  I'm a bit annoyed that I leave in just over a week, and somehow the horse's flight plans aren't more concrete.  I only started this back in March...

Oh, and Sig colicked back in March.  He had a four-day hospital stay, thankfully we avoided surgery.  He's fine now and back to normal.  Keeping that in mind, I'm trying to look for the smoothest, least stressful itinerary for him.  Cost savings are more or less out the window at this point, I'm most concerned now with what will make him the most comfortable.   He will quarantine (30 days) at another farm here in Kentucky (sadly, the current farm owner does not want to do it at home), or at a farm closer to the airport he flies out of.  I do not love that idea, but I have to accept it as part of the process.  The farms we have to choose from all seem really lovely.

What else....I'm exhausted and frustrated, and just hoping that once I get on the plane things will go smoother.

View attachment 72305
View attachment 72306

Click to expand...



I'm exhausted reading that.  I hope the actual move goes smoothly.  Two weeks is going to fly by.  I hope you enjoy the UK, we're pretty horse affiliative over here.


----------



## SibeliusMB (24 May 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Out of curiosity, which shipping companies use Prestwick? I live like an hour from that airport, so if I ever had to move the baby PRE to the US (not in the cards but you never know), that would be very good to know.
		
Click to expand...

Equijet is the current agent I'm working with.  I was surprised when they offered the PIK option.  Unfortunately it just doesn't save much on the landing side being so far north from where we'll end up.  I didn't realize how many options there are for shipping on both ends.  We hoped for a Stansted option, but the FedEx flight that carried that (Indy to Standstead) was only temporary and probably revolved around things like the Kentucky 5*.  Just missed that window.

I'm waiting on the details and quote from the Brook Ledge/Horse America folks with the ATL--LGG route.  If that's comparable, I'm going to go with that as it would be the smoothest for him.  I'm finally starting to feel excited about this!



Ali27 said:



			We moved to the States (Georgia) a few years ago as my husband was military. We did 18 months there and I put my mare and my daughter’s pony on loan here in the UK. I looked at taking them but couldn’t justify 10k for that short time! Haha! I shipped my truck and cat over though. I had a few lessons while we were living in Georgia and rode a friend’s horse a bit but basically had a break from horses for that time! I was so glad that I didn’t take them as they would never have coped with the heat!
		
Click to expand...

Everyone has to make the right decisions for their circumstances.  I wouldn't bother with an 18 month assignment, multiple horses, and to a very different climate either.  One horse, for 2-4 years, and to a very similar climate are all worth it to me.  He's my only family member.  I left him behind while I was in Okinawa for an entire year so I'm sick of being away.



Trouper said:



			Well you do remember the old military maxim, don't you - "No plan survives contact with the enemy"!!

I am sure it will all work out in the end but I was sorry to hear the boy had had colic - such a worry.  Did you ever establish a reason for it?

Fingers crossed for the final stages of the adventure.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! He had a nephrosplenic entrapment, thankfully they were able to correct it medically, but it was still four days in hospital and almost two full days of fasting (he didn't get to eat much day one, improved, they refed, he relapsed, they had to fast 24 hours).  My mare went to surgery for the same issue (twice) 20 years ago, so I'm pretty familiar with it.  We think it might have been a combination of the spring grasses and high sugars, combined with his (then) usual flake of morning alfalfa.  We've had him on night turnout and he's off the alfalfa, fingers crossed that keeps it in check.

He did lose a bit of weight as a result, and came home looking like a racehorse (but not racefit!). That said, he's recovered nicely and feeling great.  Photo from today:


----------



## Errin Paddywack (24 May 2021)

He's looking great, what a shine he has.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 May 2021)

What ever you do it will be hard.

 One livery came here from Bermuda and stopping in Chicago for quarantine. Then over to Belgium and trucked over to UK, she was moving back permanently. For the horse Coco  everything went without a hitch I seem to remember.


----------



## SibeliusMB (24 May 2021)

Looks like we finally have it sorted...Sig will quarantine locally where my friend can stop in and check on him, possibly even keep him in light work.  He'll truck down to Atlanta (~ 5 hr ride) and then fly into Liège.  Had to switch agents here on the US side, but this arrangement has me feeling so, so much better.


----------



## Caol Ila (24 May 2021)

That's great you have it sorted. Hopefully the flights will go smoothly. These transporters are pretty slick at what they do. I had a miserable flight over with delayed flights and lost luggage and faff, but it all went smoothly for the horse, who got exactly where she needed to be when she needed to be there.

Still happy we dodged quarantine.


----------



## Trouper (25 May 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			Looks like we finally have it sorted...Sig will quarantine locally where my friend can stop in and check on him, possibly even keep him in light work.  He'll truck down to Atlanta (~ 5 hr ride) and then fly into Liège.  Had to switch agents here on the US side, but this arrangement has me feeling so, so much better. 

Click to expand...

That's such good news.   Try and relax now and enjoy the farewell parties!!


----------



## SibeliusMB (2 June 2021)

I'm here!! 🥰🥰  You know my story already, but I'm writing again for The Chronicle of the Horse if anyone wants to read:
https://www.chronofhorse.com/article/air-horse-one-an-amateurs-move-to-the-united-kingdom-part-1

Just arrived and got settled in the hotel.  The flight over was smooth.  I even managed to get all my tack on the plane, so that is all here, safe and sound.  I am very, very happy to be here and I so enjoyed the drive up from Heathrow.   You all have a beautiful country and I can't wait to explore more of it!  

Sig enters quarantine today and is flying over ahead of schedule in early July.  Once I clear quarantine I'll be looking at houses and hacking with a USAF friend of mine who has her horses just down the road. 

Life is good! 😊


----------



## ycbm (2 June 2021)

Welcome to Blighty!

I hope you have a wonderful time living in the UK.
.


----------



## Lindylouanne (2 June 2021)

Welcome to the UK.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 June 2021)

Welcome to our mad part of the world! Hope quarantine goes easily and you settle in soon x

Edit. Just read your blog, well written  👍 looking forward to reading about need for dictionary to explain more English terms into stateside ones 🤣


----------



## Widgeon (2 June 2021)

Welcome! But I feel I should point out that the weather isn't always like this, we'll get a week of it if we're lucky  Very best wishes to your horse for his quarantine and flight.


----------



## Surbie (2 June 2021)

Welcome to the UK - and I hope you get to enjoy the warm, dry weather while we still have some.


----------



## pixie (2 June 2021)

Welcome!  The weather is gorgeous, you're lucky!


----------



## Equi (2 June 2021)

Welcome! It’s lovely when plans actually happen. Can’t wait for sig to come now.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (2 June 2021)

Widgeon said:



			Welcome! But I feel I should point out that the weather isn't always like this, we'll get a week of it if we're lucky  Very best wishes to your horse for his quarantine and flight.
		
Click to expand...


👆 This, we are actually excited as may was mainly rain with a bit more rain added in.

Welcome to the UK, we are a sarcastic bunch but generally mean well, complain about the weather a lot and are not afraid to laugh at ourselves. 

Of and we also have a dark sense of humour. 

Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## MuddyMonster (2 June 2021)

Welcome to the UK! 

Hope you enjoy it here & Sig arrives safely in due course


----------



## Ownedby4horses (2 June 2021)

Pleased your trip went smoothly and hope your boy’s journey is a smooth one.  

Hope you have many happy times in your new country.

(I’m ex UK)


----------



## Spirit2021 (2 June 2021)

Welcome to the uk 🇬🇧


----------



## Nicnac (2 June 2021)

Welcome!  Hope you settle well and Sig arrives soonest so you can explore together.


----------



## Trouper (2 June 2021)

That is so good to read.  Hope Sig has such an uneventful journey.

England is certainly looking at its best just now - so enjoy it and remember to post some pictures of your first "English" hack!!


----------



## teapot (2 June 2021)

Welcome to the UK! 

Please post your blog updates, a great read!


----------



## Julie Ole Girl (2 June 2021)

I'll keep it short.  I couldn't leave my girl behind if I had to move.  Depending on the cost, if you're in Kentucky (?) after the stress of travel, think how your sweetheart will love being in the UK, with our cool weather, lots of lovey grass and lots of nice horsey people to meet.


----------



## Julie Ole Girl (2 June 2021)

I'll keep it short.  I couldn't leave my girl behind if I had to move.  Depending on the cost, if you're in Kentucky (?) after the stress of travel, think how your sweetheart will love being in the UK, with our cool weather, lots of lovey grass and lots of nice horsey people to meet.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 June 2021)

Julie Ole Girl said:



			I'll keep it short.  I couldn't leave my girl behind if I had to move.  Depending on the cost, if you're in Kentucky (?) after the stress of travel, think how your sweetheart will love being in the UK, with our cool weather, lots of lovey grass and lots of nice horsey people to meet.
		
Click to expand...

Julie, read the previous posts, the horse is coming.


----------



## spookypony (2 June 2021)

Welcome! I hope you brought a suitcase or two of nice weather for us?


----------



## SibeliusMB (3 June 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Welcome to our mad part of the world! Hope quarantine goes easily and you settle in soon x

Edit. Just read your blog, well written  👍 looking forward to reading about need for dictionary to explain more English terms into stateside ones 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Oh I'm ready to make a proper fool of myself and share all of it on the internet.  🤣🤣  I think with each entry I'll have to do an English--American dictionary section!



Slightlyconfused said:



			👆 This, we are actually excited as may was mainly rain with a bit more rain added in.

Welcome to the UK, we are a sarcastic bunch but generally mean well, complain about the weather a lot and are not afraid to laugh at ourselves.

Of and we also have a dark sense of humour.

Hope you enjoy your time here.
		
Click to expand...

You all would fit in well in New England then!   I grew up there and that perfectly sums up NE natives too.  Maybe just with more laughing at each other as well.  




teapot said:



			Welcome to the UK!

Please post your blog updates, a great read!
		
Click to expand...

Will do, thank you for reading! 



spookypony said:



			Welcome! I hope you brought a suitcase or two of nice weather for us?
		
Click to expand...

I hope so!!  The weather has been gorgeous since I arrived and I'm stuck inside my hotel room.  Hopefully it sticks around after I get out!  Either way I know Sig will love it, especially the cooler weather in the summer.


----------



## littleshetland (3 June 2021)

Welcome to Pudding Island.....


----------



## Wishfilly (4 June 2021)

Welcome to the UK! Hope all goes smoothly with transporting your horse over!


----------



## Annagain (4 June 2021)

Welcome to the UK. Hope you and Sig settle well. 

I lived with quite a few Americans in France and they despaired at some of the words I used - they just didn't understand me at all. "Dodgy" was their favourite. I didn't realise how much I used it in and in how many different contexts until they asked me what I meant. As soon as I explained what a "dodgy bloke" was I had a "dodgy tummy" and confused them and then my British friend suspected someone had tried to break into his car and we agreed the whole situation seemed very "dodgy" so we confused them all over again. 

It's not just words, either. Sometimes it's whole concepts! One of the Americans then came to visit me in Wales and we were driving through the nearest town, when I explained to her it was a bit of a dodgy area. She understood that by now and asked how it was dodgy. I replied that car crime was particularly bad. "Things like drive by shootings?" she replied. I burst out laughing, "No, people smashing your car windows and stealing your stereo."  I suppose it's all relative!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (4 June 2021)

My English is a hodge-podge. So I can confuse anyone 😅 not sure of the accent at times either. That's what happens when you're a nomad.

I literally have everything crossed for the UK for next summer's move, 8 years in Germany has been enough and I'm sure they've had enough of me! Once I'm back on the island, no one is taking me off of it again. 

Glad you've arrived there and Sig will soon follow. You'll have a blast I'm sure!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (4 June 2021)

How exciting and welcome. I remember reading your first post all that time ago when you were deciding what you were going to do with Sig. So glad you decided to bring homier as it was very clear how much you loved him. Can't wait to see the photos of you and he together in the UK.


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 June 2021)

Another update:

- I completed quarantine and was unleashed on the local countryside last weekend.   Promptly drove out to the farthest corner of Thetford Forest and tried to get as far away from buildings as I possibly could, LOL.

- I aced our version of the driver's test an am waiting on my license to be printed.  Have some vehicles lined up to look at to purchase, and before anyone says it:  yes, I have experience with right-side drive.   That year in Okinawa has come in very handy.  Plus I can read your signs so...that's appreciated.

- I have a house!  I just secured my top choice this afternoon, having heard back from the letting agency that the application was approved.  Deposit is down, they're working on finishing the renovation, and I should be moved in by early July.  The house was totally gutted this spring so everything inside is brand new.  Location is perfect, very convenient between work and the yard, the dual voltage set up is extra convenient, and I'm happy to not have to spend the next 10 days running around looking at properties...

- I checked out the yard that I chose for Sig, and everything looks good.  The stables are all brand new, the footing in the indoor school is brand new, and overall the facility is great.  I wish there were more options for group turnout (they prefer individual turnout, but adjacent to other horses), but Sig should be fine.  I appreciate that they're out on grass 24/7 in summer and as much as possible the rest of the year.  Everyone at the yard was super welcoming and friendly, so I feel good about that choice.

...also there's a genuinely lovely pub with good food around the corner so I feel extra great about that. 

- Sig's about halfway through quarantine, and reports say he's a muddy, happy mess.   It sounds like he made a pretty seamless transition to the new quarantine farm and is enjoying vacation, just standing around eating grass all day.  I hope that my friend can get out to ride him a little (she's been approved to do so), but if not we'll just ease back into work once he's arrived and settled.

- I am on my second straight week of online training courses, which are of course hosted out of Texas. So I'm up until about 23.30 every night and I am about ready to gouge my eyes out.  Did I mention I've also been in training the last three days here on base?  Yep...been pulling 18 hour days and I am DONE.    Next week though I should be back to normal, local schedule and taking over the job here, looking forward to normalcy.

- If the weather isn't totally awful I'm going hacking with a fellow horse buddy in the area!  Looking forward to hanging around a yard, if nothing else.  Grateful for a fellow horse person on base for reaching out and inviting me.


And lastly...my goal is to immerse myself in the culture and blend in, and not be that stereotypical, obnoxious American.  Any suggestions on "How to British" are appreciated!    Some things we discussed in training today:

1.  Americans smile too much and it's really obvious
2.  Don't wear super casual clothing/trainers out to shop or to dinner
3.  Apparently the two-fingered "peace sign" in the US means something totally different here 
4.  The RAF Commander, who is cool as sh!t and I want to ask a thousand questions to, was kind enough to explain pronunciation of several local towns so we don't look like complete idiots, haha
5.  Tipping not required in most circumstances

I think that's it.  This post is long enough.


----------



## ycbm (16 June 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			Don't wear super casual clothing/trainers out to shop or to dinner
		
Click to expand...

Trainers are absolutely  fine for shopping!  And clean ones for most restaurants too.


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 June 2021)

ycbm said:



			Trainers are absolutely  fine for shopping!  And clean ones for most restaurants too.
		
Click to expand...

See, this is why I'm asking you guys because:
1.  I really like you lot
2.  These "tips" were taught by Americans....so... I question some of its validity


----------



## D66 (16 June 2021)

Welcome, hope you enjoy your stay.
You don’t have to tip if you buy just a drink in a pub.


----------



## ycbm (16 June 2021)

And we call it right hand drive not right side drive. 

I'm smiling about your trainer and the trainers.  Where did s/he get that idea from? 

You might not be aware (I expect you have been told,  but just in case)  that there was a young man killed by a US Officer's  wife pulling out of the base and driving on the wrong side of the road.  She left the country so as not to face court.   Just so you know not to joke about which side of the road to drive on when you're in a local pub.


----------



## ycbm (16 June 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			Apparently the two-fingered "peace sign" in the US means something totally different here 

Click to expand...

The peace sign,  palm outwards,  is fine.  The offensive sign is palm towards you. Second word is "off" 
.


----------



## Cloball (16 June 2021)

I mean it's not unusual to see people shop in slippers and PJ's in most cities. The state I shop in 🤦. Trainers are worn everywhere at the mo.


SibeliusMB said:



			And lastly...my goal is to immerse myself in the culture and blend in, and not be that stereotypical, obnoxious American.  Any suggestions on "How to British" are appreciated!    Some things we discussed in training today:

1.  Americans smile too much and it's really obvious
2.  Don't wear super casual clothing/trainers out to shop or to dinner
3.  Apparently the two-fingered "peace sign" in the US means something totally different here 
4.  The RAF Commander, who is cool as sh!t and I want to ask a thousand questions to, was kind enough to explain pronunciation of several local towns so we don't look like complete idiots, haha
5.  Tipping not required in most circumstances

I think that's it.  This post is long enough.
		
Click to expand...

My Dad was based on a naval base in San Diego briefly for training apparently he stood out like a sore thumb as he bought a bike to cycle across the base rather than drive like the Americans. So my advice is buy a bike 😜

He also wore flares and a beret as it was the 70s but I'm sure it was the bike.


----------



## McFluff (16 June 2021)

Welcome. Hope you have a ball.

my tips:
talk about the weather. A lot. 
apologise for, well, just about anything
source hairdresser and beautician and get appointments booked in
learn to chill, sometimes the charm is in imperfect service (at least it’s less stressful if you think of it that way!)
but most importantly, be yourself, and keep smiling. Its nice.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (16 June 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			See, this is why I'm asking you guys because:
1.  I really like you lot
2.  These "tips" were taught by Americans....so... I question some of its validity 

Click to expand...

Dress down to go shopping, unless you are in a city centre wanting high end shopping.
Jean's and trainers with polo t shirt or wearing yard gear (but best not in light breeches and top boots) is as acceptable anywhere else as wearing your pj's lol.

Going for 'dinner' at classy restaurant in the evening, yes do scrub up, but we usually go casual if pub grub x


----------



## Laafet (16 June 2021)

Your livery yard sounds great - whereabouts is that. I am fairly local to you. Enjoy Suffolk, it's a lovely area.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (16 June 2021)

Tipping, definitely if a good job done at hairdressers. 
Usually a service charge is added at most eating out places (check the bill or - even on menu before ordering). If no service charge then yes, leave a tip.
Yes tip low end paid staff in hotels.
Otherwise no need to tip anywhere else at all.

Little local shops sometimes have a local charity collection box near the till, people often drop in their coinage change into these.


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 June 2021)

ycbm said:



			I'm smiling about your trainer and the trainers.  Where did s/he get that idea from?
		
Click to expand...

I would bet it was mentioned to her second or third hand, and been taken a bit out of context.  Certainly wouldn't be the first time! 

Thank you for mentioning that incident.  Something to that effect was discussed today (pulling out into the wrong lane and causing an accident outside the gate); however, it was not mentioned that she fled the country.  That's some BS. 



Cloball said:



			I mean it's not unusual to see people shop in slippers and PJ's in most cities. The state I shop in 🤦. Trainers are worn everywhere at the mo.

My Dad was based on a naval base in San Diego briefly for training apparently he stood out like a sore thumb as he bought a bike to cycle across the base rather than drive like the Americans. So my advice is buy a bike 😜

He also wore flares and a beret as it was the 70s but I'm sure it was the bike.
		
Click to expand...

The visual was adorable and made me laugh Cloball, thank you!   Goodness, if I had to pick one place in the US where bikes would be the thing, it would be San Diego!  I blame the Navy.   



The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Dress down to go shopping, unless you are in a city centre wanting high end shopping.
Jean's and trainers with polo t shirt or wearing yard gear (but best not in light breeches and top boots) is as acceptable anywhere else as wearing your pj's lol.

Going for 'dinner' at classy restaurant in the evening, yes do scrub up, but we usually go casual if pub grub x
		
Click to expand...

I needed to hear this because I have a strong tradition of going grocery shopping in my breeches and boots.  XD 

Sounds like dress code less stressful than was made out to be, thank you all!  <3


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (16 June 2021)

I regularly food shop on the way home from yard,  the only things I do is maybe change into non stinky t shirt at this time of year, or swap coat in winter before shuffling into shop, but I always swap riding boots for short boots or similar.


----------



## teapot (16 June 2021)

Glad you're settling in! 

You'll soon realise Brits wear anything and everything to do their shopping in!  Onesies, riding kit, suit...

The incident ycbm mentioned is this: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-56326406  Was a base further west than you are at, but it's not done much for local relations.


----------



## EventingMum (16 June 2021)

I think as long as you are prepared to laugh at language misunderstandings you'll be fine. My cousins from the USA and I always end up giggling at different pronunciations eg tomato, parmesan, oregano etc  and things like zucchini/courgette and fortnight (I've just realised that makes me sound like we mainly talk about food!).  Tipping is generally expected on bills for eating out and hairdressers but 10% is acceptable.


----------



## InklePickle (16 June 2021)

Working in hospitality, tipping is Always required as us pub/restaurant staff are woefully under payed and tips make a huge difference to our shifts. It's miserable English people (I'm English) that don't tip mainly and it's really frustrating tbh. You will also find far fewer 'Karens' over here, But they are still her none the less


----------



## InklePickle (16 June 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Tipping, definitely if a good job done at hairdressers. 
Usually a service charge is added at most eating out places (check the bill or - even on menu before ordering). If no service charge then yes, leave a tip.
Yes tip low end paid staff in hotels.
Otherwise no need to tip anywhere else at all.

Little local shops sometimes have a local charity collection box near the till, people often drop in their coinage change into these.
		
Click to expand...

Pub staff appreciate tips as we too are low paid and work out nuts off especially atm with table service


----------



## teapot (16 June 2021)

Yup, def tip in pubs, high street chains tend to ask for a service charge which the poor staff never see.


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 June 2021)

teapot said:



			Glad you're settling in!

You'll soon realise Brits wear anything and everything to do their shopping in!  Onesies, riding kit, suit...
		
Click to expand...

MY PEOPLE!

One my second day out of prison/quarantine, I went out to visit the yard and have lunch at that local pub.  As I sat there in the sunshine, eating my fish and chips (I'm from New England, I was raised on fish and chips!), two liveries trotted on their way back to the yard.  I was grinning ear to ear and thinking to myself, "This will do!" 





			The incident ycbm mentioned is this: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-56326406  Was a base further west than you are at, but it's not done much for local relations.
		
Click to expand...

I am embarrassed and angered reading that.  How awful for the child and his family.  I seriously wonder who this woman is and what "job" her husband has, because it's been driven into us (military) that there is no diplomatic immunity.  If we break the law or cause an accident, we will face the local justice system if the British authorities want to pursue it (if not, it defaults to UCMJ actions).  This was the same when I was in Japan as well.  We had several overly eager young airmen who drove after having drinks (legal limit is less than half of what it is here or in the US), and sat in Okinawan jails for 23 days, without ever being charged with anything.  Because that's what the local authorities did.  And we sure weren't going to argue with that.  Make me upset that this woman just left and is not facing what she did.


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 June 2021)

Noted on the tipping, thank you all for the clarification!


----------



## ycbm (16 June 2021)

Shall we start the word misunderstandings?  Though with US TV being so popular there are fewer than there used to be. 

An eraser in the UK is a  rubber, a rubber is not a condom.

Chips are crisps. Thicker cut fries are chips. Fries are very thin cut chips, also called French fries.


----------



## shortstuff99 (16 June 2021)

Also (depending on where you are from in the USA this may not apply) please say route like root and not rowt as people may not understand you 😅. Don't panic at roundabouts, the Americans from the airbase near me used to nearly kill me everytime from their roundabout confusion.


----------



## Caol Ila (16 June 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			1. Americans smile too much and it's really obvious
2. Don't wear super casual clothing/trainers out to shop or to dinner
3. Apparently the two-fingered "peace sign" in the US means something totally different here 
4. The RAF Commander, who is cool as sh!t and I want to ask a thousand questions to, was kind enough to explain pronunciation of several local towns so we don't look like complete idiots, haha
5. Tipping not required in most circumstances
		
Click to expand...

1. Yeah, they do. It seems really weird when you go back for a visit.
2. Cannot remember the last time I wore something that wasn't riding trousers or track bottoms (riding pants and sweatpants to you.... *pants here means underwear..repeat this mantra endlessly.... this will cause extreme bafflement/amusement*). I think I might own some jeans but I'm not sure anymore. People wear whatever, at least in Scotland.
3. Yeah, it does.
4. Yeah, try Milngavie (pronounced Mull-guy). Try putting the wrong fuel in your car in Milngavie and talking to some dude in a call center in Essex. My post town at one point was Lesmahagow (Les-ma-HAY-go). It's entertaining when you're on the phone to your bank or car insurance.
5. You tip about 10% at a restaurant, but you generally don't tip if you're only buying drinks at the pub, using a taxi, etc. Leaving a pound on the bar after you've bought a pint is definitely not a thing.

I 'code switch.' A lot. I'll swap between British/Scottish English and American English in the same sentence.


----------



## Zuzan (16 June 2021)

I will never forget when I went to stay in nice mid West suburban family as a kind of exchange when I was 17 asking for a rubber ................


----------



## ycbm (16 June 2021)

I always tip taxis,  I know a lot of people who do.


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 June 2021)

Another benefit of being a native New Englander...

Very familiar with roundabouts.  They're not at nearly every junction like here, but they are quite common in most New England states.  We always hated the tourist season because the Virginians (or literally anyone outside NE) were sure to try to kill you in the roundabouts.  Even when you saw it coming.

They recently installed a roundabout in Kentucky...me, watching all the locals trying to work that one out:







Route...check!  I never understood the "rowt" pronunciation.


----------



## Caol Ila (16 June 2021)

Unless New England has changed from my uni days, you will find that the multilane roundabout of death (sometimes, but not always, with traffic lights) where people just make up which lane they drive in has no equivalent in the US. The one outside of Durham city scared the sh1t out of me when I first moved here.


----------



## Caol Ila (16 June 2021)

As an aside to my previous post,"pants" also means rubbish, or sh1t. Like, "the weather is pants."


----------



## ycbm (16 June 2021)

Though hot pants aren't underwear,  they are very small shorts.  😄


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 June 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Unless New England has changed from my uni days, you will find that the multilane roundabout of death (sometimes, but not always, with traffic lights) where people just make up which lane they drive in has no equivalent in the US. The one outside of Durham city scared the sh1t out of me when I first moved here.
		
Click to expand...

NH had a few larger ones, everyone drove too fast in them.  We called the local, larger traffic circle/rotary (funny enough, also in Durham) the "speedway."  Was fun when the Virginians would get in there and stop in the middle of it because they thought they had to yield to inbound traffic.  My _favorite_.  The large ones are traffic circles, lots of smaller ones (referred to as roundabouts in NE) have been installed to replace intersections and traffic lights.

I thought you were in MA?  The number one rule about driving in MA, especially Boston, is there are no rules!   At least they were always predictable in their unpredictability.  

Kentuckians though....The most bipolar drivers I've ever seen.  WTF.


----------



## TPO (16 June 2021)

Where I live is quite horsey so the supermarket always has people in riding/yard clothes. It seems to be quite a posh/snobby area and no one blinks at the horsey attire

Tipping is normal for hairdressers (generally for the juniors doing the hair washing and cleaning); meals out leave cash on the table or add it to the bill, sometimes theres a tip jar at the till; tip bar staff if buying a round at the bar, generally just 50p-£1 if you're going to be there a while and buying lots of rounds, if you have opened a tab bung a tip on at the end; tip taxi drivers, generally it's a "keep the change" situ; tip delivery drivers if getting take away delivered. 

Follow Very British Problems on twitter/insta/facebook and you'll be up to speed in no time!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 June 2021)

If you want to have some roundabout fun, have a trip to England and try the magic roundabout in Hemel Hempstead.  It is six small roundabouts arranged in a circle (there maybe other similar ones that I don't know about).


----------



## teapot (16 June 2021)

Biscuits are our staple too, the McVitites choc digestives do not require gravy and are eaten in mulitples of ten, especially on yards.


----------



## Caol Ila (16 June 2021)

I asked English OH what one does in a magic roundabout. He said, "Sh1t yourself, put your foot down, and hope for the best."

Sibelius, that's Durham, England, not Durham, NC. Very confusing! I was at uni in Western Mass,  which had some big 'rotaries,' while CO has a fair few mini-roundabouts. None are as traumatizing as the ones here.


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 June 2021)

TPO said:



			Where I live is quite horsey so the supermarket always has people in riding/yard clothes. It seems to be quite a posh/snobby area and no one blinks at the horsey attire

Tipping is normal for hairdressers (generally for the juniors doing the hair washing and cleaning); meals out leave cash on the table or add it to the bill, sometimes theres a tip jar at the till; tip bar staff if buying a round at the bar, generally just 50p-£1 if you're going to be there a while and buying lots of rounds, if you have opened a tab bung a tip on at the end; tip taxi drivers, generally it's a "keep the change" situ; tip delivery drivers if getting take away delivered.

Follow Very British Problems on twitter/insta/facebook and you'll be up to speed in no time!
		
Click to expand...

That's it...I'm unlearning everything this lady told me earlier and I'm just going to ask you guys.  Because the only thing they said about tipping was "sure, for a good job at the hair dresser.  Never leave money on the table that's RUDE."  In sincerely appreciate the correction because I just don't want to be an a$$hole!

@Meowy Catkin whaaaaaat!  I want to meet the traffic engineer who came up with that.  Wow!


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 June 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			I asked English OH what one does in a magic roundabout. He said, "Sh1t yourself, put your foot down, and hope for the best."

Sibelius, that's Durham, England, not Durham, NC. Very confusing! I was at uni in Western Mass,  which had some big 'rotaries,' while CO has a fair few mini-roundabouts. None are as traumatizing as the ones here.
		
Click to expand...

I knew you were talking about Durham, England.  I was referring to Durham, New Hampshire, not NC.  Not sure if roundabouts are even a thing in NC.


----------



## teapot (16 June 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			If you want to have some roundabout fun, have a trip to England and try the magic roundabout in Hemel Hempstead.  It is six small roundabouts arranged in a circle (there maybe other similar ones that I don't know about).






Click to expand...

There's one in Swindon too.

OP - don't ever go to Swindon. It'll make you want to die, once you get off the magic roundabout that is.


----------



## InklePickle (16 June 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			1. You tip about 10% at a restaurant, but you generally don't tip if you're only buying drinks at the pub, using a taxi, etc. Leaving a pound on the bar after you've bought a pint is definitely not a thing
		
Click to expand...

This is the problem!!!! It most certainly IS a thing and should be done far more often than it is. Leaving money on the table is not at all rude. Some places put tips in a jar and then devide it at at the end of the week, others just let who ever receives the tip keep it and these days is restaurants/hotels with a service charge it does get added to the pay of the servers at the end of the month.


----------



## Caol Ila (16 June 2021)

OH has reminded me that you can't make a left on red (equivalent of a right in the US!), ever, in the UK. In the US, that's legal in some states but not in others.


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 June 2021)

The magic roundabout is starting to make sense to me, but only after studying the aerial view for 10 minutes.  I can't imagine rolling up to that with no warning.


----------



## shortstuff99 (16 June 2021)

This is the roundabout of doom (in Cambridge)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 June 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			The magic roundabout is starting to make sense to me, but only after studying the aerial view for 10 minutes.  I can't imagine rolling up to that with no warning.  

Click to expand...

I found that it works fine if you just take each small roundabout individually and don't panic. 

That one looks difficult Shortstuff. *eeek*


----------



## InklePickle (16 June 2021)

Sorry about ranting about tipping, can you tell I have worked in hospitality for years? 🤭 Even saying 'keep the change' works well as can really turn a horrible shift into a good one 😉


----------



## Slightlyconfused (16 June 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			Another benefit of being a native New Englander...

Very familiar with roundabouts.  They're not at nearly every junction like here, but they are quite common in most New England states.  We always hated the tourist season because the Virginians (or literally anyone outside NE) were sure to try to kill you in the roundabouts.  Even when you saw it coming.

They recently installed a roundabout in Kentucky...me, watching all the locals trying to work that one out:







Route...check!  I never understood the "rowt" pronunciation. 

Click to expand...


Wait till you use a magic roundabout, those things are confusing to even the pro UK drivers 🤣
This one is near me and I used to use it alot for work. My mum had her second driving lesson on it.... You can guess how worried she was 😳

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Roundabout_(Hemel_Hempstead)

Also don't be upset if people lock eyes then suddenly look down and skitter away, it's a self preservation thing so we don't have to feel like we need to stop and say hi. 

Sarcasm is imbued in our language, we take the pee out of everything. 

Football is big, you guys call it soccer. 
Rugby is big, you guys call it football and Wear lots of body armer for protection. 

The m25 is nicknamed the car park. Avoid where ever you can.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (16 June 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			If you want to have some roundabout fun, have a trip to England and try the magic roundabout in Hemel Hempstead.  It is six small roundabouts arranged in a circle (there maybe other similar ones that I don't know about).






Click to expand...


It becomes easier the more you do it, but you can tell the newbies by the white faces full of fear hanging on for dear life


----------



## Slightlyconfused (16 June 2021)

Also if you really want to test your driving skills have a play in Luton and Hemel Hempstead. I learnt to drive in Luton, nothing much phases me now 🤪


----------



## SibeliusMB (16 June 2021)

I don't even like or follow American football but I will say this....rugby is contact sport, American football is a collision sport.  Two very different things.  I'll leave it at that as I really do not want to dedicate another ounce of energy to either.  It's hockey playoffs.  Which probably no one here cares about.  But I'm good with that.  No one really cares in the US either.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (16 June 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			I don't even like or follow American football but I will say this....rugby is contact sport, American football is a collision sport.  Two very different things.  I'll leave it at that as I really do not want to dedicate another ounce of energy to either.  It's hockey playoffs.  Which probably no one here cares about.  But I'm good with that.  

Click to expand...


I'm not really an either fan but my friend and her American best friend often have interesting discussions about rugby and American football. Both with valid and wild points. 

A friends childern play ice hockey but I'm not sure on the UK pro scene.


----------



## shortstuff99 (16 June 2021)

We have hockey too but you have to differentiate between field or ice 😅.


----------



## teapot (16 June 2021)

Both field and ice hockey are pretty popular here.

We're also fans of watching six hour tennis matches on the BBC for two weeks solid (which starts a week on Monday), bemoan rain delays, and use it as an excuse to be pickled in Pimms.

Oh Pimms, that deserves a thead of its own.


----------



## InklePickle (17 June 2021)

teapot said:



			Both field and ice hockey are pretty popular here.

We're also fans of watching six hour tennis matches on the BBC for two weeks solid (which starts a week on Monday), bemoan rain delays, and use it as an excuse to be pickled in Pimms.

Oh Pimms, that deserves a thead of its own.
		
Click to expand...

❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## CanteringCarrot (17 June 2021)

Edit: riddled with typos.


----------



## Trouper (17 June 2021)

I'm laughing at all the advice coming at you as I am sure we must have totally confused you by now!!!    The house and yard situation (that's livery yard as opposed to a green space attached to your house!)  sounds perfect so I guess you are itching to get the boy here now.  I know I'm impatiently waiting for a photo of him taking his first look at England.


----------



## hobo (17 June 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			If you want to have some roundabout fun, have a trip to England and try the magic roundabout in Hemel Hempstead.  It is six small roundabouts arranged in a circle (there maybe other similar ones that I don't know about).






Click to expand...

Great photo of that I think the most famous one is the Swindon one or maybe it is just because I used to live near it.


----------



## hobo (17 June 2021)

Just googled and Swindon was the first magic roundabout followed by Hemel Hempstead Swindon also won the worst roundabout follow by HH in second place! 

Hopefully Sib will never have the joy of tackling them. Yes Sib do not do the left on the red light it will not go down well here. Teapot you turned my stomach this morning reminding me of the thick gloopy white gravy that they have on 'biscuits' yuk.


----------



## littleshetland (17 June 2021)

As a committed smoker, I'll never forget, whilst visiting the US some years back, asking somebody for a spare fag  (english slang for cigarette) and phrasing it 'Can I bum a fag off you please?' (bum - in this context meaning 'have').  Oh how we laughed!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (17 June 2021)

I had to explain to a German friend the other day what it means to "take the piss"😅 Americans don't use that phrase either.


----------



## katastrophykat (17 June 2021)

OP, I worked in American barns for a summer and was amazed at the differences! 

We feed less supplements, in fact, we generally feed less full stop and let the grass do it’s thing. 

Wait and see is a good motto- if you’re not sure what to do, do nothing. Something else will change and you’ll see what to do next. 

In fact, just wait. If you see a queue (a line!), join it- we all do, mostly with no idea why. 😂

Whine about the weather. More than three days of any set weather pattern is just ‘too much’ here. 

No one in any service industry will turn down tips, ever, but don’t feel rotten about not leaving one if the service isn’t up to it.

Rarely actually complain about anything (food/horrific haircut) just don’t go back. 😂 

Straight faces and sarcasm is our go to- if someone is ‘sarky’ to you, they either like you… or they don’t. Either fits. 

We are at our most bolshy with our best mates, and our most polite to strangers. 

Feel free to browse here for more info. 

https://www.facebook.com/soverybritish/


----------



## humblepie (17 June 2021)

Ah, learning to drive in Swindon sets you up for roundabouts everywhere - or used to.  I am not sure that is true now as the Swindon one works well whereas so many roundabouts just leave you in the wrong lane by suddenly sticking a directional restriction on the tarmac which does not tie in with what the road signs indicated about where lanes went to.


----------



## humblepie (17 June 2021)

Late to this thread but - being based at Lakenheath you have Mildenhall near you.  That is of course pronounced Mildenhall.  However should you find yourself in Wiltshire looking for the village of Mildenhall.  That is not pronounced Mildenhall.  It is Minal.  No, never understood that one myself.


----------



## littleshetland (17 June 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I had to explain to a German friend the other day what it means to "take the piss"😅 Americans don't use that phrase either.
		
Click to expand...

This reminds me....pissed in the UK means ..er..over refreshed by alcohol, pissed in the US means bloody cross/annoyed about something.


----------



## teapot (17 June 2021)

littleshetland said:



			This reminds me....pissed in the UK means ..er..over refreshed by alcohol, pissed in the US means bloody cross/annoyed about something.
		
Click to expand...

Pissed also means annoyed too in the UK though. So you can be pissed that you got pissed. 😂


----------



## Annagain (17 June 2021)

teapot said:



			Pissed also means annoyed too in the UK though. So you can be pissed that you got pissed. 😂
		
Click to expand...

In the annoyed context it's usually, but not always, followed by "off"


----------



## Ownedby4horses (17 June 2021)

I completely confused a friend the other month, when the farmer got struck down with COVID and we got low on hay, I went to get some hay from her and exclaimed that she had really saved my bacon 😂. 

I swear they must all think the English are very odd 😂


----------



## Zuzan (17 June 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			The magic roundabout is starting to make sense to me, but only after studying the aerial view for 10 minutes.  I can't imagine rolling up to that with no warning.  

Click to expand...

Umm hate to add confusion but The Magic Roundabout is a quite trippy Childrens programme .. that was actually French...


----------



## pansymouse (17 June 2021)

hobo said:



			Great photo of that I think the most famous one is the Swindon one or maybe it is just because I used to live near it.
		
Click to expand...

I used to work in Swindon and had an American friend - if we went out to lunch I made her drive round the Magic Roundabout just for the amusement value, it was frequently a near death experience.  Despite living n the UK for many years she had never really mastered changing gear, roundabouts, parallel parking or driving on the "wrong side of the road".  I think she kept a body shop in business single handedly.


----------



## Cloball (17 June 2021)

Back on the subject of what to wear shopping the last time I was in tesco in my boots, jods and a thin film of dust and sweat, I was very surprised to be asked out by a very attractive man... I highly recommend it.

What do you guys call flip flops that's usually the one that entertains me with my Aussie and kiwi pals.

Also some roundabouts are not round they are tear drops of dumbbell shapes.


----------



## SibeliusMB (17 June 2021)

Cloball said:



			Back on the subject of what to wear shopping the last time I was in tesco in my boots, jods and a thin film of dust and sweat, I was very surprised to be asked out by a very attractive man... I highly recommend it.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent! I look forward to Tesco dirty riding clothes dating because I've given up on the online crap! 




			What do you guys call flip flops that's usually the one that entertains me with my Aussie and kiwi pals.
		
Click to expand...

Flip flops!   First conversation with an Aussie and they said "thongs" I was like   Good for a laugh!


----------



## Dreckly (20 June 2021)

So lovely to read that you are settled.  I am very close to you a couple of miles outside Thetford. If you need any help regarding the forest or anything at all, just shout


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (20 June 2021)

The Hemel roundabout is a  real eye opener, you have to have your wits about you. 

Lots of terms differences


  USA    " hit the light     .....................................          .......             UK "  turn light off
  USA    "   Pants             .......................................        ......              UK "  Jeans/ trousers
  USA  " Faucet             .......................................           .                  UK " Tap
  USA   " Fall               ........................................                                UK"  Autumn


----------



## Carmen6 (20 June 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I had to explain to a German friend the other day what it means to "take the piss"😅 Americans don't use that phrase either.
		
Click to expand...

Some Americans do know what "taking the piss" means, but I'm not sure if that's just because of their own personal exposure to Brits...

On a similar note, "got the shits" in Australia means that somebody is upset.

I have many foreign friends; swear words and phrases are the first things you work out between you. Hilarity ensues! Then after the swears, you educate each other about food. It's the law of foreign friends.


----------



## SibeliusMB (25 June 2021)

Well no new real updates other than I am now the proud owner of a MINI Clubman.  I am so amused by this I can't stop 🤣🤣




To be fair...she's _just_ big enough to fit my ice hockey kit or a tack trunk. Practicality! 😎 I tried my friend's Fiat 500L, and just didn't like it.  A great family car, sure, but just felt awkward to me. The Mini felt natural right from the start and it's fun enough to drive.  Licensed, road tax paid, I'm all legal now...it's nice having my own wheels and I celebrated by heading to a local wildlife reserve and enjoyed the sunshine. 🥰  No more driving around in the rental car, which had it's company's logos plastered all over it...which screams "I'M NOT FROM AROUND HERE." 😂

Had a lovely hack last weekend with a work friend of mine. Was SO nice to spend the afternoon around horses!




Sig is doing fine, enjoying his last two weeks of holiday before he flies over.  I am really missing him and just can't wait until he's settled and we can get back to our usual routine.


----------



## teddypops (25 June 2021)

InklePickle said:



			Working in hospitality, tipping is Always required as us pub/restaurant staff are woefully under payed and tips make a huge difference to our shifts. It's miserable English people (I'm English) that don't tip mainly and it's really frustrating tbh. You will also find far fewer 'Karens' over here, But they are still her none the less
		
Click to expand...

Tipping is not required. It is most definitely optional.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (25 June 2021)

Love the car, I've got a clubman and love it, If you put the back seats down you can fit a surprising amount in the back, just nothing to high 🤣


----------



## InklePickle (26 June 2021)

teddypops said:



			Tipping is not required. It is most definitely optional.
		
Click to expand...

Idiot, you have clearly never worked in hospitality nor a minimal paid job


----------



## teddypops (26 June 2021)

InklePickle said:



			Idiot, you have clearly never worked in hospitality nor a minimal paid job
		
Click to expand...

I have and I’m not an idiot. You however are rude and ignorant and tipping is 100% OPTIONAL. With an attitude like yours I’m surprised anyone ever leaves a tip for you. If you don’t like working for minimum wage, find another job.


----------



## SibeliusMB (26 June 2021)

I appreciate everyone's input on tipping but if you guys are going to argue please start another thread for it or take it to private messages.  Would like to keep it out of my thread from now on please, thank you.


----------



## maisie06 (27 June 2021)

pansymouse said:



			I used to work in Swindon and had an American friend - if we went out to lunch I made her drive round the Magic Roundabout just for the amusement value, it was frequently a near death experience.  Despite living n the UK for many years she had never really mastered changing gear, roundabouts, parallel parking or driving on the "wrong side of the road".  I think she kept a body shop in business single handedly.
		
Click to expand...

LOL!!! That's mental cruelty at it's best!!!!


----------



## HashRouge (27 June 2021)

I've really enjoyed catching up on this thread OP. Glad you are settling in well and I hope Sig's journey goes well. Do update us once he's here!


----------



## Caol Ila (27 June 2021)

We do have parallel parking in the US. Really. That's where I learned to parallel park an F-250. Sometimes with a horse trailer. In New York City. 

However, I can't drive a manual gearbox. I've accepted this and just buy automatics. It can be done, and it gets easier and easier as autos become more common here. At this point, I cannot be a*rsed taking another driving test of death to just get a manual license, and I'm too old and grumpy to learn how to drive one well enough to pass a test I failed four times in an auto.


----------



## InklePickle (27 June 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			We do have parallel parking in the US. Really. That's where I learned to parallel park an F-250. Sometimes with a horse trailer. In New York City.

However, I can't drive a manual gearbox. I've accepted this and just buy automatics. It can be done, and it gets easier and easier as autos become more common here. At this point, I cannot be a*rsed taking another driving test of death to just get a manual license, and I'm too old and grumpy to learn how to drive one well enough to pass a test I failed four times in an auto.
		
Click to expand...

It won't be long before manual cars are a thing of the past anyway as all electric cars are Auto so I wouldn't worry yourself about it


----------



## InklePickle (27 June 2021)

teddypops said:



			I have and I’m not an idiot. You however are rude and ignorant and tipping is 100% OPTIONAL. With an attitude like yours I’m surprised anyone ever leaves a tip for you. If you don’t like working for minimum wage, find another job.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂😂😂 Fool


----------



## Caol Ila (27 June 2021)

InklePickle said:



			It won't be long before manual cars are a thing of the past anyway as all electric cars are Auto so I wouldn't worry yourself about it
		
Click to expand...

Believe me, I'm not worried. Low emission zones are going to force everyone into driving autos.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (27 June 2021)

I love driving a manual. One of mine is a Mini Cooper S. I've had two now and love them. Fun little cars.

We all have our preferences though.


----------



## SibeliusMB (27 June 2021)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			Love the car, I've got a clubman and love it, If you put the back seats down you can fit a surprising amount in the back, just nothing to high 🤣
		
Click to expand...

The more I drive it, the more I love it! 🥰 Been driving around all weekend looking for things to do, but also finding excuses to take the long way around or go driving for no reason. I'm interested to see how much stuff I can cram into it for my own amusement.  🤣



HashRouge said:



			I've really enjoyed catching up on this thread OP. Glad you are settling in well and I hope Sig's journey goes well. Do update us once he's here!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! 😊  Looking forward to showing you all his first steps on UK soil and how we adapt to our new home!


----------



## teddypops (27 June 2021)

InklePickle said:



			😂😂😂😂😂😂 Fool
		
Click to expand...

Are you not right? You are certainly acting in a bizarre manner.


----------



## SibeliusMB (27 June 2021)

Seriously.  @InklePickle and @teddypops if you want to argue start a new thread instead of continually hijacking mine. It's not wanted nor appreciated.


----------



## teddypops (27 June 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			Seriously.  @InklePickle and @teddypops if you want to argue start a new thread instead of continually hijacking mine. It's not wanted nor appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

I do not want to argue but I am not going to ignore the rudeness.


----------



## SibeliusMB (27 June 2021)

You could have PMd the other user and addressed it. Could have reported to moderators. Instead you two continue to derail this.


----------



## teddypops (27 June 2021)

SibeliusMB said:



			You could have PMd the other user and addressed it. Could have reported to moderators. Instead you two continue to derail this.
		
Click to expand...

No thanks. I absolutely am not going to be messaging someone who is being so odd and there are no moderators.


----------



## PurBee (27 June 2021)

littleshetland said:



			As a committed smoker, I'll never forget, whilst visiting the US some years back, asking somebody for a spare fag  (english slang for cigarette) and phrasing it 'Can I bum a fag off you please?' (bum - in this context meaning 'have').  Oh how we laughed!
		
Click to expand...

Terminology differences are hilarious.
While in the US my friend is driving and another driver seriously cut infront dangerously, so back then, i instantly said ‘what a w*nker!”
My friend says “w*nker? What’s that?”
i said “ oh its a person who does something stupid causing problems for others…t*sspot and kn*bhead are similar phrases”

Well….we drive on and another wreckless driver is witnessed and my friend yells “wan-keeeeerrrrr”
God…tears were streaming from laughing so hard!
Then the term became used for anyone they didnt like what they were doing….so i then went into a more detailed explanation what a w*anker is, with hand-sign assistance 😂
My friend’s response was “😲 ive been calling everyone a m*asturb*tor all day?!

😂🤣😬😂


----------



## SBJT (27 June 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			As an aside to my previous post,"pants" also means rubbish, or sh1t. Like, "the weather is pants."
		
Click to expand...

Holy sh1t that thing is terrifying! Doesn’t it have 7 exits too??


----------



## SibeliusMB (21 July 2021)

Good thoughts and vibes please, Sig flies tomorrow!! 😯🥰

He had an overnight trailer ride to New York (pictured below), and is spending a day resting before he flies to Liège tomorrow.  We expect him at the yard on Saturday morning! 🤞❤


----------



## Caol Ila (21 July 2021)

Hopefully he'll have a smooth flight. The people who do this are pretty good at it. I figured if people put their multi-million dollar FEI horses and racehorses on these planes, I can put mine on one.


----------



## Wishfilly (21 July 2021)

Good luck! I am sure he will be fine, but it must be very stressful for you.

You're already here, right? How are you enjoying the heatwave?


----------



## Regandal (21 July 2021)

Safe journey Sig 🤞


----------



## nikicb (21 July 2021)

Safe travels Sig!  x


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 July 2021)

Woo hoo! Bet you are v excited now he is on his way, hope the rest of the journey goes well for him x


----------



## SibeliusMB (21 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			You're already here, right? How are you enjoying the heatwave?
		
Click to expand...

Feels just like home, but without the central air conditioning in every building.  🤣

Thanks everyone!  ❤❤ Trying to stay busy so I don't think too much about it!


----------



## Zuzan (21 July 2021)

Bon voyage Sig


----------



## TPO (21 July 2021)

I've been following your (well Sig's) journey on insta.

Safe travels!!


----------



## Sheep (21 July 2021)

Good luck Sig for your flight! Can’t wait to hear all about his arrival!


----------



## teapot (21 July 2021)

Happy travels Sig!


----------



## Trouper (22 July 2021)

Can't wait for some "UK" photos!!


----------



## Equi (22 July 2021)

Safe travels sig!!


----------



## hollyandivy123 (22 July 2021)

welcome OP

please remember you have now entered the land which has 16 different names for a bread roll




and hacking round Thetford forest is lovely


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 July 2021)

Yoo hoo! Sibelius, any update?


----------



## TPO (26 July 2021)

Happy days 🎉


----------



## SibeliusMB (26 July 2021)

He's here!!   Sig arrived safely today and needless to say we were thrilled to see each other. 

Please forgive the lack of updates and the lack of depth in this one.  He hauled 12+ hours from Kentucky to New York... and then the inbound flight to JFK got grounded and threw the whole timeline off.  He sat in NY for three or four extra days, finally flew out on Saturday afternoon, and landed in Belgium early on Sunday morning.  Because his flight was delayed, he missed the shared lorry out of Belgium.  My options as of yesterday morning were:  make him wait at the airport for another five days or more, or pay absurd amount of money for a dedicated lorry.

I coughed up the cash.   With him having not traveled before and alone in Liege, it seemed like the right thing to do.  I feel like I was asking a lot of him already, and another five days of waiting would possibly put him at risk and would definitely drive me to lunacy.  So now if I wasn't before, I am super poor now.

Also, I'm not even sure how he got here.  I called the company back yesterday and asked for the dedicated lorry.  Was told delivery would be Monday night.  Seemed reasonable.  Except I got a call at noon today, while I was in the office, saying that he had arrived to the yard 30 minutes ago and did I know?  NO!  Somehow he got on a truck straightaway, and eventually ended up in Newmarket, then the racehorse people dropped him off?  No one knows.  Which is _super_ comforting?  Whatever.  He's here.

Good news is he is in great weight and was super calm and professional when he got to the yard.  He had some downtime in his box and then I took him out for a handwalk/graze for an hour or two.  He was foot perfect the entire time.  Afterward, he got turned out in the yard's bad-weather turnout pen so he could get a roll in and maybe a buck or two.  He rolled, trotted about five feet...and that's about it.  No bucks to give, lol.  He got a nice bath and an EXTREMELY thorough grooming (with nearly two months of grime on him ...he enjoyed the currying!), then tucked in for the night.  Eating and drinking well so far.  Fingers crossed he continues to settle well and handles the transition smoothly.  I don't know that I'll truly feel better for another week or two until he's in the routine and still feeling good.

He'll get a couple days to rest, new shoes, and then eased back into work.  I haven't slept properly in five days so...I'm going to bed.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 July 2021)

Fabulous news he is with you now, odd end to the travelling arrangements tho.
Hope you both can enjoy some great times soon x


----------



## nikicb (26 July 2021)

Great to see him looking so well.  Was he happy to see you?


----------



## Sheep (26 July 2021)

Aww great that he has arrived safe and sound, you’ll sleep well tonight. Except you won’t, because you’ll want to get up early to go visit him in the morning 🤣


----------



## McFluff (26 July 2021)

Aww, fab update. He looks great, hope the next couple of weeks go well, and you both start to have fun again.


----------



## Caol Ila (26 July 2021)

Fabulous news. 

Gosh, I was riding Gypsum at a yard in Kent, two days after we landed in Amsterdam. It was something to do while we waited for our lift to Durham. She was such a trooper. I miss her so much. That connection. It's so special. I totally understand why you brought him here instead of buying/loaning another one. Rebuilding that relationship is _hard. _But it's not like I have a choice now.

Gypsum also took _extreme _offense at many things my two UK-bred horses have not... the oddness of yard routines here as compared to the US, 24/7 turnout, herds, horizontal rain, mud, midges, cleg flies... And I never did figure out why keeping weight on her here, especially in the winter, was such a ball-ache, much harder than it had ever been in the States  It's like there was something in the grass and hay/haylage that the US has (though the US doesn't use haylage), and the UK doesn't, and whatever that was, she needed it. 

But you're in the south, which is milder than the Northeast/Scotland -- less horizontal rain -- and he seems like an adaptable horse. I hope he settles in quickly.


----------



## Zuzan (26 July 2021)

Wow what an ordeal .. so glad he's handled the travelling so well..  must be lovely for you both to have found each other again.


----------



## fredflop (26 July 2021)

Do you have to get him a U.K. passport, or does he come with an American one that meets the regulations?


----------



## teapot (26 July 2021)

Welcome to the UK Sig!


----------



## Nicnac (26 July 2021)

Oh he looks great!  What a trooper.  The only issue I had moving my horse to the UK was she didn't understand walking on the left hand side of the road.  Hacking was.....interesting.  Fine off road though.


----------



## Caol Ila (26 July 2021)

fredflop said:



			Do you have to get him a U.K. passport, or does he come with an American one that meets the regulations?
		
Click to expand...

She’ll have to get him a passport within 30 days. The US doesn’t really have an equivalent ( ish…some states have brand inspections but the UK gives zero f@cks about that).


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 July 2021)

Welcome to the UK Sig - to England's green pastures, which I am sure your munching on.


----------



## Trouper (27 July 2021)

Your face and his says it all!!!   So glad he is safely here and look forward to a "Sig's UK adventures" thread - plus pictures, of course.


----------

